# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Day 8 Spoilers

## tammyy2j

Chris Diamantopoulos has been tapped to play the series regular role of Rob Weiss, the argumentative and tough new Chief of Staff to President Allison Taylor (Cherry Jones). He replaces Taylor's current C.O.S., Ethan Kanin. 

Day 8's action will switch from Washington D.C. to New York City and center on an assassination plot against a visiting foreign leader. 

Diamantopoulos is married to Ugly Betty's sublime Becki Newton.

----------

Chloe O'brien (21-05-2009), lizann (27-05-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ticking toward the emotional conclusion of its critically acclaimed seventh season, 24 is preparing for a new day by casting Anil Kapoor ("Slumdog Millionaire") to star as a series regular during Season Eight. In his first American television role, Kapoor will play a Middle Eastern leader who comes to the U.S. on a peacemaking mission. 

With more than 100 credits to his name, Kapoor is a Bollywood icon and one of India's most prominent actors. He has earned acclaim for his many award-winning performances over the last three decades, and recently appeared as game show host "Prem Kumar" in the Oscar-winning film "Slumdog Millionaire." 

Kapoor joins a long list of award-winning and distinguished actors who have appeared in the Emmy Award-winning series starring Kiefer Sutherland, including Academy Award winner Jon Voight; Tony Award winner Cherry Jones; Emmy Award winners Peter MacNicol, Jean Smart, Chad Lowe and Powers Boothe; Golden Globe nominees Dennis Haysbert and William Devane; and Academy Award nominees Sean Astin, Shohreh Aghdashloo, Peter Weller, James Cromwell and Dennis Hopper.

----------

lizann (27-05-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

only 241 days.  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Chris Diamantopoulos has joined the cast of 24, it has been announced.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the actor - best known for playing Debra Messing's gay best friend on The Starter Wife - has been given a regular role on the show's eighth season.

Diamantopoulos will play Rob Weiss, the new Chief of Staff to President Allison Taylor, replacing the current Ethan Kanin.

The star has also previously appeared in American Dad! and CSI.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Chris Diamantopoulos has joined the cast of 24, it has been announced.
> 
> According to Entertainment Weekly, the actor - best known for playing Debra Messing's gay best friend on The Starter Wife - has been given a regular role on the show's eighth season.
> 
> Diamantopoulos will play Rob Weiss, the new Chief of Staff to President Allison Taylor, replacing the current Ethan Kanin.
> 
> The star has also previously appeared in American Dad! and CSI.


got there before you for once perdy  :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Day 8 is up and running and I'm struggling to cope with what happened in day 7.  Only 240 days to go until Jack is back.

----------


## Trinity

Is Kiefer definitely in Day 8?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah he is, but whether he survives it is another question. Day 8 is supposed to take place not long after day 7 as President Taylor is still in office. It won't be like previous series where there has been a timeline of months between days.

----------

Jojo (27-05-2009), Trinity (27-05-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Jennifer Westfeldt and John Boyd have joined the cast of 24, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

On the upcoming eighth season of Fox's drama, Westfeldt will play the recurring role of Meredith Reed with ties to a Middle East leader called Arman Hashemi (Anil Kappor), who comes to the US on a peacemaking mission.

Boyd, who has previously starred in Law & Order and Fringe, will also become a regular, playing CTU systems analyst Jonah Schwartz.

Earlier this month, it was announced that Chris Diamantopoulos had joined the show's cast.

----------

lizann (27-05-2009)

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah he is, but whether he survives it is another question. Day 8 is supposed to take place not long after day 7 as President Taylor is still in office. It won't be like previous series where there has been a timeline of months between days.


Isn't Day 8 the last one that Kiefer has actually signed up to do aswell - had a feeling I'd read that somewhere, but nothing to say whether or not he'd signed to anything further than Day 8

----------


## lizann

Is Chloe and Kim back for Day 8?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Chloe is back no news about Kim yet.  Day 8 was supposed to be Kiefer's last series but that was when he signed the contract three years ago times may change this year they may extend his terms and return for day 9 & 10  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

Freddie Prinze Jr. has been tapped to play CTU's head of Field Ops.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Freddie Prinze Jr is joining the cast of _24_, according to _The Hollywood Reporter_.
Reports say that the actor will be a regular, playing Davis Cole, a recently returned marine who runs CTU Field Ops and wants to follow in Jack Bauer's footsteps.
Earlier this week, it was announced that Jennifer Westfeldt and John Boyd had joined the cast of Fox's drama series.
Prinze, who is married to Sarah Michelle Gellar, recently co-starred in the ABC comedy pilot _No Heroics_ alongside Paul Campbell, Eliza Coupe and Arielle Kebbel.

----------


## tammyy2j

Mykelti Williamson has joined the cast of Fox's 24, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The actor, who has previously starred in Boomtown and CSI: NY, will play a regular in the show's upcoming eighth season. His character, Brian Hastings, is the MBA-type head of CTU New York.

----------

Chloe O'brien (01-06-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I knew CTU were getting a new boss since Bill Buchanan died in day 7. This guy is currently in CSI New York, wonder what Chloe will think of her new boss.

----------


## tammyy2j

The producers of 24 have given Season 8 a shot of Starbuck, by adding Battlestar Galactica bad-ass Katee Sackhoff to the next cycle's already sharp-looking cast.

Sackhoff will play Dana Walsh, a data analyst at the New York City branch of CTU, EW's Michael Ausiello reports. What's more, her computer wonk will be romantically entangled with Freddie Prinze Jr.'s CTU field ops director.

Dana is also said to have a skeleton in her closet, meaning that her being revealed as a treasonous mole is only paying even money in Las Vegas.

Other previously announced Season 8 castings include Mykelti Williamson (as the NYC CTU's MVP), Jennifer Westfeldt (playing an ambitious journalist), Anil Kapoor (Slumdog Millionaire) as a Middle Eastern leader targeted for possible assassination, and Chris Diamantopoulos (as President Taylor's new chief of staff).

In addition to POTUS Cherry Jones, Season 7's returning faces include Annie Wersching as FBI agent Renee Walker (first reported by TVGuide.com), Mary Lynn Rajskub and, yes, Kiefer Sutherland.

----------

Chloe O'brien (10-06-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh is it not January yet? Well the new data analysist won't last the whole day 8 we have had CTU who have tried to be a mole before and they all end up with a bullet of four in them.   :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Clayne Crawford has signed up for a recurring role on Fox's _24_.
According to _The Hollywood Reporter_, Crawford will play a bad boy on the show's upcoming eighth season.
His character is said to have been previously involved with Katee Sackhoff's character, Dana Walsh. It was recently announced that Sackhoff has joined the cast as a series regular.
Other recent signings include Mykelti Williamson, Freddie Prinze Jr, Jennifer Westfeldt and John Boyd.

----------


## Perdita

T.J. Ramini has joined the cast of Fox's 24, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The actor, who played Gabrielle's boot camp instructor on season five of Desperate Housewives, has landed a recurring role on the Kiefer Sutherland-fronted drama.

He will play Tarin Karoush, an associate of the Middle Eastern leader played by new series regular Anil Kapoor.

Other recent 24 signings include Clayne Crawford and Battlestar Galactica's Katee Sackhoff.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Fox TV executive Kevin Reilly has reportedly hinted that the eighth series of _24_ could be the show's final season. 
According to _WENN_, the US network is seriously considering the programme's future following years of rumours surrounding its demise.
Reilly told the _New York Post_: "It's our last contractual season of _24_. There are a lot of moving parts, so we're not sure what will happen after that. It's going to come down to a business decision. 
"It's not an inexpensive show on the network books and we also want to finish strong. This is not a show we want to prop up."
Star Kiefer Sutherland, who is allegedly paid around $550,000 (Â£330,000) per episode, will be out of contract after season eight - which also lends weight to the current speculation.

I will be gutted if it is the end of 24 but I would rather the show went out with all guns blazing.  How will the world survive without Jack Bauer.  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

Former Heroes star David Anders has signed on for a recurring role in the new season of 24, according to E! Online.

A representative for the actor, who played Adam Monroe in the NBC drama, confirmed that he will star in a "handful of episodes" in the upcoming eighth series.

The spokesperson reportedly declined to reveal what role the 28-year-old would be playing.

Anders is the latest addition to the cult show's cast. Other notable guest stars to land parts in the new season include Freddie Prinze Jr, Battlestar Galactica's Katee Sackhoff and Desperate Housewives actor T.J. Ramini.

Anders is best known for his recurring role in Heroes and playing Julian Sark in ABC spy drama Alias.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

he's only going to be in a handful of episodes. looks like he's gonna get pumped full of Bauer bulllets.  :Lol:  

How long to January now Abigail.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Rami Malek, Julian Morris and Hrach Titizian have landed recurring roles on Fox's _24_, says _The Hollywood Reporter_.
Malek, whose previous credits include _Medium_ and _Gilmore Girls_, will play Marcos, a would-be suicide bomber, while former _ER_ actor Morris is joining as a CTU SWAT agent.
30-year-old Titizian, who appeared as Zamil Kouri in _24_'s sixth season, will take on the new role of Nabeel, the second-in-command of security for President Hassan.

Abigail How long to January  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

114 days to January 1st  :Smile:

----------

Chloe O'brien (09-09-2009)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> 114 days to January 1st


That means around 137 days to the end of January when 24 normally returns.

----------


## Perdita

Former True Blood actor Stephen Root has joined the cast of Fox's 24, says The Hollywood Reporter.

The 57-year-old, who played Eddie for four episodes of FX's vampire drama, has reportedly been booked on the Kiefer Sutherland-fronted show for a multi-episode arc.

Root has been cast in the role of Ben Prady, an officer of the Department of Corrections who is looking into a parolee who has gone missing. He joins Rami Malek, Julian Morris and Hrach Titizian, who have all recently landed recurring roles on the show's upcoming eighth season.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a17...ast-in-24.html

----------


## Perdita

24's executive producer Evan Katz has revealed that he has drafted a number of scenarios for the show's ending in the event that it is not renewed by Fox next year.

Production has begun on the eighth season of the real-time drama, but speculation is rife that the new run will be the show's last. "We have a scenario that would work well [if it's the end]," Katz told Entertainment Weekly. "But we also have a bunch of scenarios where the show could go on in different ways... Weâre remaining flexible."

Katz also revealed that Jack's former flame Audrey - last seen at the end of season six - is unlikely to return in season eight. "Some of the things weâre doing this season preclude [her returning]," he said. "So I think not. She was in bad shape the last time we saw her."

24 returns to Fox in January 2010.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a17...ticle_continue

----------


## Chloe O'brien

115 days until day 8 returns in the USA.

----------


## Perdita

Kiefer Sutherland has said that 24 could survive without its lead character Jack Bauer.

The actor, who has played the chief protagonist since the programme first aired in 2001, told ShortList that he is afraid that the drama could continue without him.

Sutherland said: "I'm not the real star of the show, not at all. All of us, from the actors to the writers on 24, have always understood from Day 1 that we are not, and never will be, the heartbeat of the show.

"You only have to look at the casualty list of major characters that have died over the years to know you can be killed off, and the show will only get better without you. The real star of 24 has always been the concept of doing this show in 'real time'.

"You involve a running clock and inherently it makes the viewer sit forward and feel on edge. That changed TV forever, I think."

Asked who he wanted to replace his character should he die, he added: "Nobody. F**k. I'll switch into Jack Bauer mode and do whatever I have to do to kill that b*stard.

"It's my job man, and people should know when I go, I'll be going kicking and screaming. Let's say, even if Jack were to die, there are a lot of great actors that could do it, and be successful at it, but that doesn't mean Iâd be happy about it."

It was recently suggested that 24 could end after its upcoming eighth season.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/a17...ithout-me.html

----------


## lizann

> Kiefer Sutherland has said that 24 could survive without its lead character Jack Bauer.
> 
> The actor, who has played the chief protagonist since the programme first aired in 2001, told ShortList that he is afraid that the drama could continue without him.
> 
> Sutherland said: "I'm not the real star of the show, not at all. All of us, from the actors to the writers on 24, have always understood from Day 1 that we are not, and never will be, the heartbeat of the show.
> 
> "You only have to look at the casualty list of major characters that have died over the years to know you can be killed off, and the show will only get better without you. The real star of 24 has always been the concept of doing this show in 'real time'.
> 
> "You involve a running clock and inherently it makes the viewer sit forward and feel on edge. That changed TV forever, I think."
> ...


no way could this work without Jack Bauer

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No-one could replace Kiefer as Jack he was made for that role but tv just won't be the same if 24 ends after day 8.

Only 108 days left until Jack returns.

----------


## Abigail

Couple of previews on Digital Spy

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s9/24...html#yourviews

----------


## alannah

It looks great!

----------


## Perdita

Carlos Bernard has revealed that he was shocked to discover that George W Bush is obsessed with his TV show 24.

The actor, who plays resurrected character Tony Almeida in the US series, said that the ex-president asked him for upcoming plot secrets when they met.

The Daily Express quotes Bernard as saying: "He grabbed me at a baseball game in the US. A big guy came up to me and said, 'Excuse me, the President would like to speak with you'."

He continued: "I went over, and it was George W Bush, and he said 'Hey Carlos, when are you coming out of that coma?'"

Bernard added: "[He said] 'All I can do is watch that show of yours. Are you coming back?' I was like, 'You don't have anything better to do?'"

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s9/...t-secrets.html

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

Another promo vid, with a return date of 17th Jan

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s9/24...iew-trail.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aw Jack wants to go back to LA and live with Kim.  Not a chance.  Roll on January.

----------


## Perdita

Gregory Itzin is to return for a multi-episode stint on the upcoming eighth season of 24.

According to Entertainment Weekly, Itzin's character - the maniacal former President Charles Logan - will return towards the end of the season at the request of President Taylor (Cherry Jones).

Logan's assistance will apparently be required to help resolve "an escalating diplomatic crisis".

Logan was last seen in season six being stabbed to death by his crazed ex-wife Martha.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s9/...ticle_continue

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yes bring back the Yellow Belly Trator.

----------


## Perdita

24 season eight begins Sunday, January 17 at 9pm on FOX and Sunday, January 24 at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s9/24...-premiere.html

----------


## Chloe O'brien

54 days until Jack and Chloe are back to kick a$$  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Jack Bauer's back for his eighth - and, if rumours are to be believed, final - day from Hell when the new season of 24 kicks off next month. Read on for all the latest intel!

Nice to CTU
After being disbanded last season - only for all manner of terrible things to happen - CTU is back up and running this time, operating from a sleek, new, high-tech HQ. The new season is set in New York City, "amidts the shadows of the Statue of Liberty and the United Nations".

Jack off?
Contrary to intuition, Jack's NOT heading up the new branch of CTU. As the season begins, he's spending time with Kim and his granddaughter. You know the drill though: an international crisis soon develops and he's the only man that can deal with it!

The new director of CTU is a man called Brian Hastings (Mykelti Williamson), who's described as MBA-schooled and "razor sharp".

Katee Sackhoff plays Dana Walsh, CTU's expert data analyst who's harbouring "a secret past". She's engaged to colleague Cole Ortiz (Freddie Prinze Jr), the new head of Field Ops who models himself on Jack.

Chloe is back, as is former FBI agent Renee Walker - while the fate of Carlos Bernard's Tony is currently unknown.

Resident President
Moon-face President Taylor is still in office as the new season begins. She's sporting a new right-hand man, the youthful Rob Weiss (Chris Diamantopoulos). As for Ethan? His enduring loyalty has been rewarded with a promotion to Secretary of State.

Human Target
So what's the big threat this season? Well, it's a return to familiar territory as CTU contend with an assassination plot against Middle Eastern leader Omar Hassan (Slumdog Millionaire's Anil Kapoor), who's come to the US on a peacemaking mission.

You can probably expect most of the following to crop up at some point too: a threat against CTU itself, a chemical attack, a nuclear explosion, an attack on the President, a mole working in the government, a mole working at CTU, Kim's life to be endangered, Jack to be killed-but-not-really.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s9/24...son-eight.html

----------


## Perdita

Anil Kapoor has had his contract for American TV series 24 extended by six episodes.

The actor, who found fame in the US after starring in worldwide hit Slumdog Millionaire, was contracted for just ten episodes but the show's bosses have now increased the deal to 16.

"Initially I was under contract for just ten episodes. Then seeing the way my role developed, they decided to have me in 16 episodes," Kapoor told Real Bollywood.

"I must say I was as happy with the whole experience as I was with Slumdog Millionaire."

Reports suggest that some of his Bollywood peers have advised Kapoor not to do American television, but he claimed that it was the right move for him and that he won't be typecast by playing solely Indian characters.

"I was also advised not to do Slumdog Millionaire. Some Bollywood actors had turned down that part before me. I took it up because my wife and kids were in favour. Can you imagine how I'd feel right now if I had turned it down?

"If I see 2009 as the best year of my life, it's partly because of Slumdog," he added. "But I am very clear that I won't play Indian characters in international projects unless they're really special. I've told my agent to seek out parts that are not culture-specific, but have character."

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

24 kicks of in the US on Sunday night and here in the UK on 24. Set your sky+ boxes.  :Cheer:  :Cheer: 

One of the most innovative and acclaimed dramas on television, 24 returns for a remarkable eighth season in January 2010. The suspenseful series has been nominated for a total of 68 Emmy awards, winning for Outstanding Drama Series in 2006. Over the course of seven seasons, Sutherland has garnered seven Emmy nominations and one win for Outstanding Lead Actor; while Season Seven co-star Cherry Jones earned an Emmy nomination for her highly praised work as 
PRESIDENT ALLISON TAYLOR. 

Season Eight of 24 promises to combine the show's unique and trend-setting format with compelling new elements, including a new setting, new threats and new cast members. Each episode will again cover one hour of real time as viewers follow JACK BAUER (Sutherland) through another astonishing day. 

Set in New York City, "Day Eight" unfolds amidst the shadows of the Statue of Liberty and the United Nations as President Allison Taylor (Jones), alongside new chief of staff ROB WEISS (Chris Diamantopoulos), negotiates international security with OMAR HASSAN (Anil Kapoor), a determined Middle Eastern leader visiting the U.S. on a peacemaking mission. As the new day begins, an upgraded CTU operates under the command of M.B.A.-schooled, razor-sharp head honcho BRIAN HASTINGS (Mykelti Williamson), who supervises quirky CHLOE O'BRIAN (Mary Lynn Rajskub), expert data analyst DANA WALSH (Katee Sackhoff) and systems analyst ARLO GLASS (John Boyd). 

COLE ORTIZ (Freddie Prinze Jr.), an ex-Marine who wants to follow in Bauer's footsteps, leads field operations while Agent RENEE WALKER (Annie Wersching) returns with an agenda of her own. Created by Joel Surnow and Robert Cochran, 24 is a production of 20th Century Fox Television and Imagine Television in association with Teakwood Lane Productions. 

Howard Gordon, Evan Katz, David Fury, Manny Coto, Brannon Braga, Brad Turner, Alex Gansa, Kiefer Sutherland and Brian Grazer are executive producers, while Chip Johannessen and Patrick Harbinson serve as co-executive producers. Brad Turner directed the season premiere episode.

----------


## Perdita

And there might even be another series  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Anil Kapoor is to make his debut on US television this week with in the series 24.

The Slumdog Millionaire star is to play a Middle Eastern president in the four hour opener to the eighth series.

He told New Kerala: "I am very clear that I won't play Indian characters in international projects unless they're really special.

"I've told my agent to seek out parts that are not culture-specific, but have character."

Kapoor added that his friends and family had begged him to take the part because they were such big fans of the action-drama.

"People told me, 'No matter what happens, you have to be on 24! My son, my daughter, my friends.

"It's the first time that I'm doing television. Not only was I excited that I was doing 24, but I was also anxious and nervous that I was doing something for the first time in my life." 

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It all kicks of tomorrow night in the US Day 8 begins at 4pm.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*Here we go Day 8 begins.

4pm-5pm*

Manhattan. Ex-con Victor Aruz enters a tenement, observed by a Russian spotter who is reporting via Bluetooth on Victor's whereabouts. Victor finds his colleague Manny dead in the shower, a bullet hole in his forehead. He pulls out a gun and calls a woman who is surrounded by NYPD detectives. He asks for Mauricio. The woman, distraught, says he's dead, killed the same way. Who did this? Victor's already hung up, alert and avoiding the windows. And indeed, there's a Russian sniper on the roof, waiting for him. Victor slips into the alley, where he steals a car. The sniper spots him and manages to shoot him in the shoulder. Victor gets away, but the spotter gets the license plate and calls the police to report the car as stolen. 

Jack awakens in his apartment, a little girl on his lap - his granddaughter, Teri. She calls him Jack, and he reminds her to call him grandpa. She asks him to switch the channel on the TV to a better cartoon. As he flips channels, he gets distracted by a news report about mideast peace negotiations on which President Taylor's legacy may rest. Teri asks again for a cartoon, and Jack, smiling and apparently content, complies. Kim calls; she and her husband Stephen are going to be late getting home due to traffic around the UN building caused by security for the negotiations. They each say that Teri reminds them of each other. After the call, Kim is worried. She asked Jack about moving to L.A. the night they arrived and he hasn't said a word on the subject since. 

At the UN, President Taylor and Ethan Kanin sit opposite Omar Hassan, President of the Islamic Republic of Kamistan, and his younger brother, Kamistanian Foreign Minister Farhad Hassan. Hassan will agree to foreswear the pursuit of nuclear missiles, subject to permanent inspection, but an impasse is reached when Taylor insists on American inspectors rather than an international team. Farhad is angered, but Hassan calms him. Taylor wants this issue resolved before the press conference, which is in less than an hour. They adjourn, and Kanin is shocked when Taylor says to find a way to give Hassan what he wants. Hassan is a once-in-a-lifetime leader. He's already suspended support for terrorist organizations and privately advocates for a two-state solution. He can't reasonably stick his neck out much farther. 

Jack and Teri meet Kim and Stephen in the lobby of Jack's building, and Jack says he wants to be part of Teri's life. He'll move to L.A. He's already nearly packed; he'll fly back to L.A. with them tonight. Kim is overwhelmed and overjoyed. As Jack bundles Teri into the car with her parents, he is observed from across the street by Victor, huddled in his car and dripping blood. As Jack re-enters his building, Victor grabs a gun and gets out of his car. 

As Chief of Staff Rob Weiss begins to call the press conference to order, reporter Meredith Reed finds that her press credentials have been revoked. Meanwhile, in their suite, Farhad reports that the Americans will allow the international inspectors, on the condition that the head of the team be an American. Hassan can live with that. Farhad thinks they've already surrendered too much in the name of peace. Hassan says that their nuclear pursuits are bankrupting them. President Taylor is offering billions in aid. Farhad thinks it's a trick. Hassan's phone rings; it's Meredith. Their conversation is oddly intimate, and he agrees to restore her press credentials, as well as confirming their private interview after the press conference. It transpires they were revoked by Farhad, who thinks that Hassan is courting disaster back home; he is married, but obviously has feelings for this woman. Their people will think he has been corrupted by the West. 

Victor arrives at Jack's door, asking for help. Jack says he doesn't work for the government anymore, but Victor says there's a plot to assassinate Hassan, today, before the agreement can be signed. Victor got the hitter into the country, but now he's turned on him and the others who helped him, and Victor wants to cut a deal in exchange for information. He claims not to know the hitter's name, but knows how to find him. Jack, angry to be dragged back into this world, tells Victor he better be telling the truth. 

At the new, high-tech CTU in New York, Cole Ortiz, the new head of Field Ops, speaks with fianc?e and co-worker Dana Walsh about the security arrangements at the UN, as well as arrangements for the wedding... though that part of the conversation is somewhat awkward. Dana then assists a frustrated Chloe with the new computers. Dana's perfectly nice, but Chloe's resentful that she needs help. As Dana moves off, Jack calls and asks to talk to the new director, Brian Hastings. Chloe says he doesn't like to be disturbed, but when Jack fills her in, she walks right into his office. Hastings takes the call. He's dubious, especially when he hears that Victor wants CTU protection and immunity. CTU isn't the organization Jack knew. However, he changes his tone when Jack tells him that if Hassan is killed, he'll tell President Taylor that Hastings ignored his intel. He arranges to send a chopper to pick up Jack and Victor from a helipad nine blocks away from Jack's place. 

Elsewhere in CTU, 20 year old Arlo Glass, an overconfident computer geek, uses surveillance satellites to spy on sunbathing women. Cole approaches and warns Arlo that he's risking getting fired if Hastings ever catches him. Arlo is unrepentant. Hastings enters and asks for the chopper for Jack. Arlo doesn't know who Jack is; the others are stunned at his ignorance, but quickly move on with the preparations. As Jack and Victor exit his apartment, the police have found the vehicle Victor stole. Elsewhere, in a secret lair, the spotter and the sniper listen in on the police report, along with their boss, Davros. Now they have Victor's location. They promise that Victor's a dead man, but they're obviously on thin ice with Davros. 

Kanin tells an overjoyed President Taylor that Hassan agreed to their proposals. Weiss enters; he's just talked to Hastings. He reports on the plot against Hassan and asks Taylor for authorization for Victor's immunity. Weiss wants to inform Hassan now. Kanin thinks they can't; Hassan will leave out of concern for his own safety. Weiss, aggressively pushing his point, says that if Hassan finds out later that they had this intel and hid it from him, all the trust they've build up will be lost. Taylor says she'll think about it. Outside the room, Weiss finds Kanin, his hands shaking, taking a pill from a prescription bottle. Weiss apologizes for being so hard on him, but Kanin, smiling, says he recommended Weiss for the job precisely because he's not afraid to speak up. 

At CTU, Hastings tells Chloe that she's obviously only at this job because her husband was downsized. She spends all her time on the phone with her child. She'd rather be home. Chloe protests she needs this job. Hastings understands, but if she doesn't shape up, she may want to "rethink" working at CTU. Meanwhile, Cole gets on the chopper with field agent Torres, who tells him he'd better set a date - Dana's getting cold feet. Elsewhere, Jack props up a weakening Victor as he calls Kim and tells her he'll be late; he'll meet them at the airport. He insists nothing's wrong. Victor collapses. Jack inspects him in the alley; he's bleeding profusely. As Jack tries to compress the wound, a parking attendant spies them... and dials 911. 

Hassan's wife, Dalia, and daughter, Kayla, prepare for the press conference. Hassan arrives. She is cold to him. Meanwhile, Meredith passes through security and thanks Farhad, who tells her to stay away from Hassan unless she wants to destroy everything he's worked for. In the conference room, Weiss is shocked to find that Taylor has decided not to tell Hassan about the threat. Hassan arrives, and Weiss begins briefing them on the format of the press conference. 

Meanwhile, as Jack helps Victor back to his feet, a pair of New York cops arrive. Jack explains he's working on CTU's behalf. The cops, dubious, say they'll call in for verification. Suddenly, the spotter and sniper arrive, armed with machine guns. The officers are killed, but Jack and Victor manage to duck into a nearby building. Jack calls Chloe; the chopper is two minutes away. He speaks to Cole; they arrange for a pickup on the roof of the parking structure next door. Jack ambushes the spotter with a fire axe, and throws the sniper over the stairwell's railing. They're dead. The chopper arrives and Jack smashes through a window to jump to the adjacent building's roof. Jack hands Victor over to Cole, who asks Jack to come back to CTU for debriefing, but Jack says he has a plane to catch. Suddenly, Jack sees a flash of light from a nearby rooftop. It's a missile - fired, we see, by Davros. The chopper is blown to bits. 

As Chloe desperately tries to re-establish contact, Jack demands that a badly hurt Victor tell him what he knows. Victor says that the hitter has someone on the inside, someone who knows Hassan, but he dies before he can give any more information. Back at the UN, Meredith is secretively speaking on the phone to somebody. "I know I'm behind schedule," she says, while coldly looking at Hassan's face on a giant TV in the UN Plaza, "but it'll get done."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As crowds of New Yorkers point up at the smoking wreckage on the roof, Davros calls somebody and tells them to accelerate the hit on President Hassan; there's no knowing how much Victor told CTU before he died. On the roof, Cole reports to Hastings that two field agents have been killed. The chopper was supposed to have anti-ballistic defense. Why didn't it work? And why didn't they have another team checking the nearby buildings? Jack tells Hastings that the suspect is someone close to Hassan. Hastings orders Jack to come to CTU for debriefing. At CTU, Dana has a lead: there was an unauthorized access into one of the UN's secure databases. She and Chloe are assigned to trace it. 
At the UN, as Presidents Taylor and Hassan take questions from reporters, Hastings calls Weiss and tells him to call off the conference. Weiss refuses; the treaty is important. At a break in the questioning, Weiss privately brings Taylor up to speed, while Hassan calls Meredith and arranges to meet her privately in his office. Meanwhile, Arlo has run diagnostics and found that the anti-ballistics picked up the missile, but didn't fire. He doesn't know why. Dana and Chloe find that Meredith was the digital intruder, and she downloaded security protocols, UN schematics and Hassan's itinerary. When they find that Meredith is at the UN, they alert UN security, who apprehend Meredith just as she's about to meet up with Hassan. Hassan is bundled in the opposite direction by UN security head Manning, who tells Hassan that they just got a call from CTU about a threat to his life. Hassan, in shock, watches Meredith as she is dragged away. 
At CTU, Dana reports that the stolen files were found on Meredith's laptop. However, Chloe thinks it's all a little too convenient; it's like somebody wanted them to find Meredith. Hastings, annoyed with Chloe's belligerence, takes her off the floor and assigns her to Jack's debriefing. Jack and Cole arrive. Jack's surprised the insider was caught so quickly. Hastings takes Cole aside and asks him to falsify his report so as to cover up that Hastings didn't give Cole all the people on the ground he asked for; it'll trigger an internal review. Cole protests lying on record, but Hastings asks for faith in him... the same faith Hastings showed in Cole when he hired him despite his youth and inexperience.

Jack calls Kim, who insists on coming to CTU to pick Jack up. Chloe debriefs Jack, and shares her suspicions with him. She found surveillance footage of a man entering and leaving Meredith's building, right when the intrusion into the UN servers occurred. Maybe he planted the files on her computer. Jack doesn't want to get involved; he wants to give his statement and leave. Chloe persists. If Meredith's been framed, then the assassin still has somebody close to Hassan. 
At the UN, Dalia excoriates Hassan for letting Meredith get so close to them; he put them all in danger. Farhad arrives; they speak privately in the hallway. Farhad asks for the truth about Hassan's relationship with Meredith. Hassan confesses it started three months ago, after a fight with Dalia. Farhad exhorts him to deny their affair; it will destroy his credibility. As Hassan leaves, Farhad makes a call... to Davros, who tells him to press Hassan harder to deny the affair. Meredith must be discredited so that CTU won't suspect they have the wrong person. They only need another hour. He'll be ready to move by then. 
Dana asks Arlo, who has a crush on her, to decrypt a file from Meredith's computer. She then gets an unsettling from Kevin Wade, who says he knows her by her real name... Jenny Scott, a wild girl he knew way back when. Dana tells him if he calls again, she'll call the police, but Kevin's unfazed. Dana hangs up on him. Cole arrives, and she clings to him. She says she's sorry she's been so distant. She just doesn't want to lose him. 
Meredith is brought into CTU, where she is harangued by Hastings, who doesn't believe her protests of innocence. He orders for her to be interrogated. Jack, on his way out, tries to convince Hastings of Chloe's theory, but he won't listen. As Jack leaves, Chloe protests that she's always helped him. She's done crazy things for Jack. She can't do this alone. Jack's apologetic and torn, but he says he can't help her. Not this time. He meets Kim and Terri in the parking lot. He's ready to leave with them, but Kim says that Chloe called her and filled her in. She can't believe that Jack could walk away from this. If Chloe's right and something happens, she knows that Jack will never forgive himself. If he wants to stay, he won't be letting Kim down. Jack promises to be on the first place to L.A. as soon as he's done. Teri is heartbroken; grandpa promised he was coming home with them today. As the car drives away, Jack, all business, turns back into CTU and begins barking orders to a grateful Chloe. 
At the UN, the talks reconvene. President Taylor thanks President Hassan for continuing. He asks if CTU is certain that Meredith is involved in the plot against his life. Taylor says she's being questioned as they speak. Meanwhile, Chloe can find no trace of the intruder into Meredith's apartment. She needs access to CTU's security satellite drones, but the archives are in Arlo's station and Chloe doesn't have clearance. Jack tells her to hack in, and she finds a grainy video of the man emerging and hailing a cab. She gets the cab's medallion number, and Jack tells her to call the cab company and find out where it went. Jack needs a weapon. Chloe takes his palm print so he can gain access to the armory. 
Dana calls her sister, Ruth, back home in Rock Springs, Arkansas. She says that Kevin Wade found her, and accuses her of telling him how to find her; she's the only one who knows where she is. Ruth denies it; she didn't even know he was out of jail. She says not to let him ruin her life. Dana's scared she'll lose everything. Arlo approaches and Dana hangs up. Somebody's hacked into his computer... from inside CTU. 
Meredith is interrogated by Hastings. When she avoids talking about her affair with him, her protestations that she only ever interviewed Hassan read as a lie, further convincing Hastings he's got the right suspect. Dana interrupts, and it can't wait: it's about Jack Bauer. 
Jack uses his palm print to get into the armory and begins filling his backpack with weaponry, but before he can leave, a security detail catches him. Hastings and Cole arrive. Hastings is about to have Jack detained, but Jack blackmails him. Cole didn't report on Hastings' failure to secure the chopper sent to pick up Victor, and if Hastings lets Jack pursue this, Jack won't say anything either. Hastings reluctantly agrees, convinced that Jack's wasting his time. 
In Queens, Davros arrives at the home of Maggie and Jim Koernig. Jim's an NYPD officer, a traffic cop on the UN security detail... and so, apparently, is Davros. Davros, sporting a Queens accent, asks Jim to trade shifts with him. Jim says he can't; he's got a meeting with his son's teacher. Sean's been acting up in school. Davros says he's sorry - and pulls out a gun. Reverting to his Eastern European accent, he forces Jim to duct tape Maggie's mouth, then asks him to call Captain Ravello and tell him he's sick and Davros is filling in. When Jim hesitates, Davros shoots Maggie in the leg, and tells Jim that next time, he won't miss the bone. Jim complies, begging Davros to leave his wife alone.

----------


## Perdita

Freddie Prinze Jr has given fans some teasers over his 24 character Davis Cole.

Speaking to Entertainment Weekly, the real-time show's new recruit said that his alter-ego is similar to Kiefer Sutherland's Jack Bauer.

"It's not at the mentor stage," he said of their relationship. "The stakes are a little bit too big for 'lessons to be learned'.

"But they have a lot of similarities. They’re both ex-marines. Cole holds the position that Jack had in season one, as the head of Field Operations for CTU.

"Where they differ is this: the government has failed Jack numerous, numerous times, and it hasn't done that to Cole yet. Jack lives in the grey area. Cole is very black and white."

He continued: "[Cole] is not willing to sacrifice humanity or morality to get the job done. He knows that's wrong. His foundation sort of gets shattered throughout the season."

24 continues tonight at 8pm on Fox in the US and Sunday, January 24 at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*6:00pm - 7:00pm*

Weiss calls Hastings, who has no progress to report on Meredith's interrogation. Dana tells Cole that decrypting the file found on Meredith's computer will take another thirty to forty minutes. Meanwhile, Jack heads for Queens, looking for the corner his suspect's taxi dropped him off on. Chloe says the cabbie didn't remember an exact address. Jack will have to search on foot. Inside the Koernig house, Davros has Jim and Maggie bound to their kitchen chairs. Captain Ravello calls back, and, at gunpoint, Jim tells him he's sick and to let "Mike" (Davros) take his shift. Jim then tells Davros to just leave; he promises not to make trouble for him. 

Jack arrives in the area and questions a group of teens playing basketball. Teshon, the group's apparent alpha dog, tells Jack to get lost; this is his territory. Jack has to show his gun to tone down their aggression. He show a photo of Davros and offers $100 for anybody who saw him. Another kid, Jay, defies Teshon and says he saw him head into the blue house on the next block. Jack runs to the house and tries the front door; locked. Through the side window, he sees Jim and Maggie's bodies slumped at the kitchen table. He kicks down the back door and enters the house. There's nobody else there. Suddenly, an officer knocks on the door. A neighbor heard a noise and called the police. 

Jack weighs his options, then bursts onto the porch, his weapon drawn, and orders the cop, Lu, a young rookie to drop his weapon. He tells Lu that he's with CTU, but before he can begin to convince him, Lu's partner, Officer Mazoni, who has gone around the back just as Jack did. While Jack is down, Mazoni tasers him again. Lu tells him to stop; they need to call this in. However, Mazoni growls that Jack's a cop killer, and orders Lu to help him drag Jack inside. 

A UN keycard is found in Meredith's personal effects; it accesses President Hassan's private residence. Hastings thinks he's found the smoking gun. Meanwhile, Dana gets a call from the front gate. Kevin's here to see her. Dana tenses and comes out to meet with him - hiding her engagement ring in her pocket as she does so. Kevin tells her he likes her as a blonde, and he wants to pick up where they left off. Dana offers him money to make him go away, but he won't bite. To start with, he wants a place to stay; he's been living in his car. When Dana refuses, he threatens to tells the guards her secret. She reluctantly gives him her house keys, telling him she wants him out by tomorrow. He just grins. And he already has her address. 

Hastings confronts Meredith about the keycard, and Meredith finally confesses to her affair with Hassan. Hastings doesn't believe her, and calls to arrange a conversation with Hassan. Weiss isn't available to set it up at the moment. As he leaves the interrogation room, Chloe tells Hastings she's worried; she's lost contact with Jack. Hastings doesn't care. Chloe says she thinks Meredith's telling the truth, and gets Hastings to agree to consider sending units to help Jack if Hassan corroborates Meredith's story. 

In the Koernig's basement, Mazoni has Jack tied to a chair and is beating him savagely. Lu protests; what about his story about being a federal agent? Mazoni says he has no credentials on him. And he's not about to let another cop killing scumbag walk on a technicality. If Lu doesn't like it, he should wait upstairs. As Lu nervously exits, Mazoni tells him not to call in until he says so. And their story is that he resisted arrest. Lu weakly tells Mazoni not to kill him. "I'll do my best," mutters Mazoni. Meanwhile, Davros, as "Mike," shows up at the UN to take Jim's shift. He stands among the officers, unsuspected, as Cole briefs them on their assignment, and the threat of an assassin. 

Weiss interrupts the peace negotiations to let Hassan know that CTU wishes to speak with him. He agrees. Farhad exhorts him to keep his affair with Meredith a secret in order to preserve his political career and the peace process. He gest on the phone with Hastings, with Chloe listening in. Hassan asks if the conversation is being recorded or if anyone is listening. Hastings lies and says no. And so Hassan confesses to the affair, trusting to Hastings' discretion. He believes Meredith has nothing to do with this plot, though when pressed by Hastings, he admits that this belief is based on nothing more than his own personal feelings. They hang up. Farhad is enraged, but Hassan says he's done the honorable thing. 

Back at CTU, Hastings again refuses to help Jack. The affair doesn't exonerate Meredith at all. He wants to wait and see what's in the encrypted file. Chloe says she'll go find Jack herself, but Hastings says he may need her help with the file - and if she leaves the building, she's fired. Meanwhlile, Farhad calls Davros and tells him that Hassan confessed to the affair. Davros sees no reason to diverge from the plan. Hassan will be dead within the hour. 

Jack manages to work free of his chair and rush Mazoni. He begins to disable the older cop when Lu arrives, his gun drawn. Jack again protests his innocence while Mazoni screams at Lu to shoot Jack. Lu tells them both to shut up. This has gone too far. He's calling in. Jack says the officer upstairs must be connected to the assassination plot in some way. The notion enrages Mazoni. Lu calls in and reports a double-murder with a suspect in custody. Jack begs him to ask where Jim was assigned today. Lu hesitates, but complies. 

At CTU, Arlo again tries to flirt with Dana, mistaking her recent distraction for wedding jitters and saying that he's her intellectual equal, not Cole. The file is decrypted, and show construction plans for the UN building that were carried out eight months ago, and an explosive device directly below the Council Chamber. Hastings calls Manning, head of security at the UN, and calls for a total evacuation. Chloe thinks the intel is a fake and they wanted them to find it, but Hastings says he's not taking any chances. Hastings calls Cole, who says it's not possible for there to be a bomb there; the area's been swept repeatedly. Hastings barks that they must have missed it. He assigns Cole to protect Hassan. 

The peace conference is interrupted, and Taylor and Hassan are led out of the room by their security escorts. Outside, Davros waits, in position, near a manhole - and we see that beneath the manhole is where the bomb is truly planted. As Hassan is about to be bundled into his car, he asks where his wife and daughter are. He's told they're two minutes behind. Hassan wants to wait for them, but Farhad tells him to go ahead; he'll wait and go with them. Farhad calls Davros and tells him that Hassan is in the third car in the motorcade. He then gets into a car with Dalia and Kayla. 

In Queens, Lu tells Jack he was right; Jim was on the UN security detail, and a Mike Farmer took his place. Jack says that's their assassin. Lu uncuffs Jack and drives him to the UN, leaving Mazoni behind to fume. Jack calls Chloe, and is alarmed to find that the UN building is being evacuated. She puts him through to Cole, and Jack tells him that Hassan is being lured outside. He has to stop the motorcade from reaching the street, immediately. Cole, trailing several cars behind Hassan, says it's too late; Hassan's car just exited the tunnel. Jack says to find a way or Hassan's a dead man. 

Cole floors the gas pedal, pulling ahead of the other cars. Davros has his finger on the detonator. The first two cars pass. Hassan's is next. Cole swerves and clips the back end of Hassan's limo just as the bomb goes off. Cole's car is flipped end over end. At CTU, Hastings and Dana pale as they see the carnage on screen. Jack, on the phone, desperately tries to get Cole to answer. "What's your status? Was Hassan hit? Cole!"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Both Cole and Hassan have survived the bombing, and Cole hurries Hassan to safety just before Davros, hiding in the shadows, can manage to shoot him. Davros is spotted ducking into a building. Chloe puts out an APB, which Jack sees as he speeds towards the scene with Officer Lu. In the limo carrying the rest of Hassan's family, Dalia is frantic. Farhad calls Davros and finds that his brother has survived. Davros tells him to get out; it's only a matter of time before he is suspected. Farhad exits the car and stabs the CTU agent guarding him in the neck with a pen, killing him, and makes his escape, as Dalia and Kayla scream. 
Meanwhile, Cole pursues Davros into the building, but Davros gets the drop on him. At gunpoint, he orders Cole to say the area is clear, but Cole, after some hesitation, says the assassin is with him. Just before Davros can shoot him, Jack arrives and shoots Davros dead. Jack rips his shirt open, and finds an elaborate series of tattoos. 
Hassan arrives at CTU and meets Hastings, who breaks to him the news that his brother was involved in the attack and that his own wife and daughter are witnesses. He asks to speak to Meredith, who will likely be cleared of all charges. Hastings says he'll arrange it. As he moves off, Hastings admits to Chloe that he underestimated her, and promises that her actions will be stated in his report. They then join Dana, who has been examining video Jack took of Davros' tattoos. They are identical to the tattoos on the Russian sniper and shooter that were gunning for Victor. They may indicate membership in a particular Russian crime syndicate. Dana has also found that the FBI once had an agent undercover with them... Agent Renee Walker. Hastings notes that Walker was fired, but Dana says they only need her to brief them. It's rare that anybody ever gets close to these paranoid Russian gangs; they need her intel. 



Farhad calls Sergei Bazhaev, a well-dressed middle-aged Russian man, and tells him that his man failed; Hassan is still alive. Bazhaev is unfazed, and tells him that once Farhad has the materials in his possession, his brother and the peace process will no longer matter. So stay calm - or should Bazhaev look for another buyer? This quiets Farhad. The two will meet soon. 
At the UN, Weiss tells Taylor she needs to ask Hassan if the talks will continue. She calls him, and he is determined to press on. Hastings will make arrangements for him to return to the UN. Meanwhile, Chloe tells Jack that Renee is coming. She's apparently had a rough time; she had a breakdown after torturing Alan Wilson. Jack says he's tried to contact her, but she's never wanted to speak to him. He doesn't want her to know he's here. 
Near CTU's forensics lab where Davros' body is being examined, Hassan thanks Cole for saving his life. Suddenly, alarms ring out, coming from the lab. Trace elements of weapons-grade uranium have been detected on Davros' body. How did he come into contact with it? Hassan thinks he knows. Before they started the peace initiative, his country was close to developing a nuclear weapon; however, they couldn't enrich enough fissile material to arm it. After the peace process began, Farhad was approached by someone claiming to have access to decommissioned Soviet stockpiles. Hassan told him to have nothing to do with them, but obviously, Farhad had other plans. 
Renee arrives, but she's not the Agent Walker we knew. She's broken, haunted. She tells Chloe she had a job at a security firm, but it didn't work out. Renee informs the CTU team that the tattoos indicate membership in a group called Red Square, made up of hardened Russian ex-military, special forces and intelligence ops. She's not sure the group actually exists; she got close but never found them. Hastings assures her they exist, and need to be found now. Hastings privately asks Renee if she'll go back in, and offers to get her her badge back. Renee says she willingly laid down her badge. She'll go back in because she can help, not for a badge. 
In the next room, Jack arrives to say goodbye to Chloe, but when he finds that Renee is going back undercover with the Russian mob, he decides to talk to her after all. Renee is happy to see Jack after all and gives him a hug; it's the first time we've seen her smile. Jack tells her he doesn't think it's a good idea for her to go back in. She went to a very dark place and it takes longer to come back than she thinks. He pulls up her shirt sleeve, and finds deep scars on her wrist. Renee insists she's ready and tells Jack to go to L.A. and be with his granddaughter. She has a briefing to attend. 
Meredith is released, and Hastings promises her an official apology, but Meredith is unforgiving. She is reunited with Hassan, who gently breaks it to her that they'll have to end their affair. He simply cannot risk losing all that he has worked for. 
Renee gives the CTU team a rundown of the Russian mobsters. Their target is Vladimir, who first told her about Red Square. However, he's disappeared. He can be found via Ziya. Ziya refused full immunity from the FBI if he gave up Vladimir and he refused - but Renee will be approaching him as a former felon offering the deal of a lifetime. Once they find Vladimir, she'll tell him of whispers of black market nuclear materials, and say she has a buyer. Cole volunteers to be the buyer, and Hastings sets up the necessary offshore accounts. 
Jack interrupts and tells Hastings point blank that he doesn't think Renee is ready for this. Renee and Hastings say they have no other option. So Jack volunteers to go with her, much to Renee's anger. Hastings agrees. Jack will be the buyer. They need to move fast. With the assassination attempt foiled, the Russians will want to offload the nuclear rods as soon as possible. 
Farhad meets with Bazhaev, whose son, Josef, is worried that Farhad will lead the police to them. Bazhaev doesn't care. Farhad is offering much, much more money than any other buyer. Farhad insists on proof that Bazhaev has the nuclear rods before paying him. The rods are in a secure place, he says, but when pressed, leads Farhad to a back room, and shows him a young man, gravely ill, shaking and sweating, with lesions on his skin. This is Bazhaev's younger son. He was transporting the rods, and he was careless. Now: where is his money? Farhad is satisfied; he'll make the call to transfer the funds. 
Renee and Jack are heading to meet with Ziya, who now works in an auto parts store. Renee's upset that Jack's babysitting her. Meanwhile, Dana gets a call from Kevin, who has noticed all the photos of Cole in her home. Renee says they're getting married and asks him again to stop calling her Jenny. He suddenly flies into a rage, smashing a picture frame, screaming that she can't tell him what to call her, and demanding she come home right now. 
Renee enters Ziya's shop while Jack waits in the car, listening via a comm unit. Renee flirts with him and tells him she'll cut him in on the deal if he can find Vladimir. He won't. He's got a parole bracelet on, so he can't leave the area... and if he makes any calls about Vladimir, he'll end up dead. Renee says she knows how to get the bracelet off; he just has to hold it steady. She puts his arm into a vise, immobilizing him, then grabs a circular saw. He protests that she can't cut the bracelet. "I'm not going to cut the bracelet," she says, coldly... and begins slicing into his thumb. Jack comes running, but too late. She's sliced off his thumb and he's passed out. "What have you done?" Jack yells as he tries to cauterize Ziya's wound. "I'm just getting started," says Renee, ominously.

----------


## Abigail

I'm not going to read any spoilers. Its so much better when I know nothing about what's going on.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

:Rotfl:  Yeah right I believe you.  Once you get sucked into 24 world you can't escape.   How is season 5 going are you still watching it.

----------


## Abigail

I've finished season five. Waiting for Feb to buy season six as I've spent too much money this month. 

I was shocked at the president being a traitor but I never really took to him anyway. He was spineless and indecisive. Shame David got killed, he was one of my faves.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

*8:00pm - 9:00pm*

In Kamistan, General Wasid, a leader of the insurgency, takes a call from Farhad, as the news on television reports on the failed assassination attempt on Hassan. Wasid says it's all over; his men are being arrested by Hassan's security forces. Farhad says not to worry; he'll have the uranium soon, so long as Wasid agrees to transfer the money to the Russians today. Wasid reluctantly agrees. 

Josef tells his father, Bazhaev, that Oleg - his younger brother, the one who is dying of radiation poisoning from the control rods - needs a doctor. He has found one in Mr. Vernon whose family he can threaten so he'll keep his mouth shut. Bazhaev is skeptical; how will Josef keep anybody else at the clinic from finding out? If Oleg dies, then so be it. Josef protests Oleg's dying alone, in a cold room behind the kitchen, and Bazhaev consents for Oleg to be taken to the country house. Farhad enters and says the money will be transferred shortly. When can he take possession of the rods? As soon as they have the money, says Bazhaev. Farhad says it will be five hours. Bazhaev nods, satisfied, and has Farhad pass the time with a pair of prostitutes. 

As Jack and Renee cauterize and bandage Ziya's wound, Jack begins to call Hastings to tell him to abort the operation; Renee's obviously not ready for this. Renee says she's still the best chance CTU has of finding the uranium. Ziya begins to wake up. Jack puts his phone away, and says he'll be listening from the car. Ziya wakes up, screaming. Renee says she did him a favor - she got the parole bracelet off. He can whine about it, or he can be rich. Two, three million dollars. Suddenly, he's interested, and agrees to bring Renee to where Vladimir might be. 

They go in Ziya's truck, with Renee driving... and Jack following. Jack reports to Chloe, who wants to know how to handle Ziya's probation officer. Jack hesitates, then decides not to tell Chloe what happened. He just tells her that Renee got the results she wanted. He asks if his cover profile is ready. Chloe says Dana's nearly finished. However, Dana gets a call from Kevin, demanding that she come home right away, or he'll call Cole and tell him her secret: she's an ex-con, accessory to murder. He gives her 30 minutes to get home. Panicked, she asks Arlo a favor, who again hits on her. Shrugging it off, she says she has to go home for a while, and asks him to cover for her by finishing Jack and Renee's profile. As she leaves, Arlo notes with interest her zagging to avoid Cole. 

At the UN, Weiss informs President Taylor and Kanin that Farhad is trying to get a hold of weapons-grade uranium on US soil. Kanin thinks that explains Hassan's actions back in Kamistan - arresting and executing the opposition and shuttering news organizations; practically declaring martial law. Taylor is worried his actions will de-legitimize the peace process. However, when she voices her concerns to Hassan, he is angered. Power is the only thing his people understand. The peace process depends upon his continued leadership; he cannot appear weak. Taylor says that the coalition will fall apart if he reneges on his human rights violations. He asks to see his family. 

Ziya says he's surprised Renee would take another deal with Vladimir after what he did to her. There is nothing good one can say about Vladimir. Renee won't be drawn on the subject and just asks how much farther. Ten minutes. Chloe calls and uploads his profile; Arlo just finished it. Jack asks her to look into Renee's profile and find out exactly what happened with Vladimir. 

Josef is driving Oleg to the country house. Oleg tells Josef not to feel bad; there's nothing he can do. The family shouldn't have to pay for his mistake. He thanks Josef for always looking out for him. Josef suddenly swerves. He's going to take Josef to the doctor. He doesn't care what Papa said; he won't let Oleg die without a fight. 

At the UN, Dalia is packing to leave. Kayla is staying. Hassan enters and asks for time alone with Dalia. He admits to his affair, and says it's over. He begs Dalia not to go. She was always his best counsel. There is a tender moment between them, but she says it's too late, and continues packing. 

Renee and Ziya arrive at the chop shop where Vladimir is now working. Ziya goes in first, leaving Renee time to consult with Jack. Jack demands to know what happened between Renee and Vladimir, but she won't talk; she just asks for her cover story. Jack's a Munich-based arms dealer named Ernest Meier. They met in Mexico City. 

Ziya quickly finds himself with Vladimir's gun to his forehead, angry to see Ziya. He's been underground for five years. Ziya explains about Renee and the deal she's offering. Lugo, Vladimir's parter, thinks Ziya is too stupid to make up such a story; it's Renee he's never trusted. She showed up out of the blue, and sixteen months later the feds were breathing down their throats. Vlad doesn't think she's the one who sold them out. He tells Ziya to bring her to him. 

Dana arrives home to find that Kevin's invited a buddy of his to stay at her place. She offers him a thousand dollars to go away. He's insulted, and slams her against the wall. He says she owes him. She insists she didn't testify against him. The only reason she got out earlier is because she was sentenced as a minor. Kevin calms down, and tells her he knows what her job is, and that she has access to bank accounts, manifests, and the stock exchange. He wants a six figure payout, and then he'll go away forever. 

Renee is taken before Vladimir, while Chloe fills Jack in: Vladimir abused her, put her in the hospital. He may have tried to rape her. Jack's worried that Renee, who attempted suicide after leaving the FBI, no longer cares what happens to her. Inside, Jack feeds Renee info on the Mexico City underworld via her comm unit. Vlad thinks there is something different about Renee... something in her eyes, her skin. She doesn't look well. There's a name that Jack can't feed her right away, and there's a tense moment as Renee stalls, claiming she's tired of paying these games with Vladimir. The name finally comes through. Vlad seems satisfied... but then orders Lugo to tie her and Ziya up and put them in his trunk. Jack and Chloe lose her signal; either the car's armored or the comm shorted out. Jack follows Vlad's car, and asks for backup. 

Dr. Levine is getting ready to go home when Josef and Oleg burst into his office. When Dr. Levine tries to call an ambulance, Josef draws a gun and tells him nobody must know about this. He tells the doctor he knows his address... and there are men outside his gate. His daughter's bedroom light just went out ten minutes ago. Levine says he's not sure what he can do; Oleg's radiation poisoning is very advanced. He asks what sort of uranium it was, and Josef tells him it was weapons grade 235. 

Jack is following the car, but suddenly hears Ziya and Renee again, and it sounds like they're stopped. He's following a decoy car. Chloe finds another car left five minutes after the decoy did; they didn't notice because all eyes were on the decoy. It'll take ten minutes for the tactical backup to reach where the real car has pulled over, by the river. Jack listens in mounting horror as a pair of gunshots ring out. Vlad has killed Ziya. Vlad looks at Renee. Amazing; she didn't even blink. Renee tells him to get it over with. "Don't do this," begs Jack. Vlad wants to know who she really is. Renee laughs bitterly. She'll tell the truth: Vlad's right - she's sick. Sick of living like this. She has nowhere to go and nobody to go to. All she has is this deal, and if he doesn't want it, he should go ahead and pull the trigger. He wouldn't be doing anything she hasn't already tried herself. Vlad is finally persuaded. Jack, sweating, tells CTU to call off the tac team. Renee's in.

----------


## alannah

Thanks Chloe for the updates :Smile:  Yay Jack's back!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Jack calls Hastings and asks him to pull Renee out. She doesn't care what happens to her, and that makes her a danger to herself and the mission. Hastings refuses, but Jack strikes a deal with him: he'll find a way to get her out when he goes in as the buyer, and will stay in her place. 

At CTU, Dana calls Kevin and tells him she's got something for him: $120,000 in impounded drug money, being kept in a police warehouse with automated security that she can manipulate from her workstation. She asks to meet with him outside of CTU. As she hangs up, Arlo, relentless, hits on her once more, and also asks that server space be freed up to speed his own work. 

Vladimir takes Renee back to his chop shop and speaks with her privately. She tells him about her German buyer, Ernst Meier, who is looking to buy some weapons grade uranium that's about to be sold on the open market. Vlad tells her that if she needs money, she should come work for him, but Renee says she's doing this so she doesn't ever have to work for anybody ever again. Vlad will get 30%, a handsome sum. Vlad will make a few calls, but wants a good faith payment upfront of $5 million. He gives her privacy to call her buyer, so she calls Jack, who arranges for the $5 million. He can arrive within the next 30 minutes. Renee's having trouble being in the same room as Vlad, but says she can handle it. 

- Full Article   


Dr. Levine puts Oleg on morphine. Bazhaev calls and asks why his sons are not yet at the house. Josef claims they're stuck in traffic and Oleg is sleeping. The test results arrive. The nurse who delivers them picks up on the doctor's tension, but, with a gun pointed at him on the other side of the door, he waves her away. Oleg's condition is acute. He needs a bone marrow transplant, which requires a six man medical team and a better facility. Josef insists that Levine find something he can do right now. Levine says there's a drug that will flush out the radiation and stimulate white blood cell repair, but it's only a halfway measure. Josef holds a gun to Levine's head and insists that his brother is not going to die. 

Jack, who has instructed Cole not to have his teams doing drive-bys in case they're spotted, listens to Renee and Vlad via her comm. Vlad asks what happened to Renee; for just a moment, he genuinely seems to care. He apologies for what he did to her. He'd had too much to drink that night. It's the first time Renee's ever heard him apologize for anything. Vlad, aroused by her anger, begins to come on to her, and tells her there's more for her here than money, if she wants it. He's convinced she came to him not just for his connections, but for him. She denies it, and asks to clean up. He shows her to the shower. As Jack tells Cole they need to go now, Vlad has Lugo go pick up Renee's buyer. He has no intention of pursuing nuclear material. Once they have the $5 million, Lugo is to shoot the buyer. Vlad expects Renee to be working with him from now on. She is desperate, but he will give her a reason to live. 

At the UN, Weiss tells President Taylor and Ethan Kanin that Hassan's crackdown on his opposition may have already led to the British, Germans and Egyptians pulling out of the peace accord. Taylor suggests telling them that Hassan is trying to prevent his brother from acquiring nuclear weapons, but Weiss says that'll just cause a panic. Taylor needs to buy time. She asks for all the representatives from all the signatory countries to be assembled so that she can make a personal appeal. 

Tarin Faroush, Hassan's head of security, gives him a list of all the detainees. Hassan is aghast to find that one of the dissidents is a cousin of Jamot, one of his delegation at the UN. He orders Jamot arrested. Tarin objects, but Hassan, distrustful of family ties after today's events, angrily insists. 

As Kevin arrives, Arlo confronts Dana: she hasn't yet freed up the memory space for him on the servers. She says it's on her list, and rushes off, claiming she has to go to the bathroom. Arlo asks Chloe if she thinks there's been anything weird about Dana. Chloe thinks she's just avoiding him, and he's lucky she hasn't reported him to HR. 

Dana meets with Kevin in the parking lot. He's brought his buddy Nick along, who silently observes their conversation with a bit too much interest. Dana gives Kevin a keycard, a PDA and a Bluetooth. If he does exactly what she says, he'll be in and out and nobody will ever know he was there. She tries to get him to confirm that he'll leave her alone after this, but his affirmation doesn't sound sincere. Elsewhere, Arlo watches Dana's meeting on a security camera. 

Just as Renee is stepping out of the shower and wrapping a towel around herself, Vlad enters. He is convinced that she wants him. When she refuses to submit to his advances, he says that if she doesn't sleep with him, the deal's off. Cringing inside, she lets him kiss her. He tells her to dry off and come out when she's ready. Jack, listening in, tells her she doesn't have to do this. They'll find another way. But Renee, her eyes dead, says there's no other way. She's going dark. Over Jack's protests, she removes the comm unit from her ear, throws it in the sink and washes it down the drain. 

Jamot speaks to Dalton, the British ambassador, defending Hassan's actions as both his delegate and friend. Tarin arrives and asks him to come to the embassy. Jamot realizes that he's being arrested, and is outraged. As Jamot is escorted away, Tarin makes a phone call... to Kayla. "I didn't want to burden you with this, but I need to speak to you about your father." 

At the clinic, Dr. Levine is explaining how Josef should administer Oleg's treatment. There is a knock at the door, but it's not the nurse, it's Dimitri and Andre, two of Bazhaev's gunmen. They shoot Levine through the head and take lead the brothers away at gunpoint. As they leave the clinic, we see that they have killed the nurse as well. They call Bazhaev, who tells them to bring his sons to him. 

Jack and Lugo meet at a parking garage. Jack is speaking German, undercover as buyer Ernst Meier, but Lugo asks that they speak English. Jack insists on speaking to Vladimir before transferring the money. Vlad answers the phone, and we see that Renee is lying naked in bed beside him, post-coital and full of shame and rage. Vlad claims that once he has the money, it'll be an hour before Jack has his information. Jack then asks to speak to Renee. Vlad says she's busy; he'll see her when he gets there. 

Jack asks Lugo for his account number and begins the transfer. It'll take a few minutes. As Jack stands over his laptop, Lugo and his goons await the moment to take Jack out. As Renee gets dressed, Vlad tells her his true plans. She talks fast, trying to change his mind, calling him a coward and promising him they'll be together. He is unmoved. She tries to make a phone call, but he attacks her, pinning her to the ground, warning her to never go against him. She's horrified, unable to help Jack. 

The transfer goes through, but before Lugo's men can shoot Jack, the men are shot by Cole, who is acting as a sniper, while Jack takes Lugo off-guard, knocks him to the ground, and makes him drop his weapon. Did Lugo honestly think he'd walk in here alone? He calls Vlad, in character, and angrily asks if he really thought he could be rolled for $5 million. After confirming that Renee's okay, Vlad says he's willing to reconsider. He has Lugo bring Jack to him. 

Josef and Oleg return to their father's nightclub. Bazhaev is furious. Josef has endangered the family, and disobeyed his father. He takes out a gun, pointing it at Josef... then suddenly aims at Oleg. "I'm sorry, my son," he says, and shoots Oleg dead. Bazhaev pulls Josef to him in an embrace... and tells him to never disobey him again. He leaves, as Josef numbly stares at his brother's corpse.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

10:00pm - 11:00pm


At the UN, President Taylor's speech has managed to keep all the signatory countries on board with the peace process. However, Dalton, the British ambassador, insists upon knowing the details, so Taylor privately shares the information about the unsecured nuclear materials with him. Meanwhile, Jack, in the back of Lugo's car, tells Cole he doesn't want backup. 

Arlo is monitoring Jack's position when he notices Dana get another mysterious phone call. As Dana moves off to take a call from Kevin to talk him through stealing the money from the police impound, Arlo tells Chloe he thinks Dana is cheating on Cole. Should he tell him? Chloe thinks it's wishful thinking on Arlo's part and tells him to get into Hastings' office for a briefing. 

Jack arrives at Vladimir's chop shop and asks to talk to Renee alone. They confer, and Renee refuses to be pulled out. Vlad doesn't trust Jack; they need her here. She returns to Vlad's side, and Jack watches with anger and concern as Vlad grabs her rear end. 

At the police impound, Kevin and his buddy Nick find the money. Dana tells them they've got fifteen minutes before the next patrol. Kevin wants to leave, but Nick wants to root around in the impound for more loot. 

Vladimir begins calling his contacts. No progress. He notices how Jack looks at Renee, and has Lugo take him to another room to wait. Meanwhile, Bazhaev asks his priest, Father Gregor, to bury Oleg in the backyard, and "make it right" - say the right prayers. He doesn't care what happens to him, but his son should be with the angels. He tries to make Josef understand why he had to kill his brother, but is interrupted by a phone call... from Vladimir. Bazhaev angrily snaps that nobody deals in nuclear rods. As Renee presses Vlad to make more calls, Bazhaev makes a call of his own to a man named Luka, who is in the back of the truck which is transporting the rods, along with weapons, gas masks and hazmat suits. Bazhaev tells him that Vlad somehow knows about the rods. He needs to stop. Luka radios the driver and tells him to pull off the freeway. 

Taylor asks Hassan his intentions. Hassan assures her that the crackdown on his people will stop within the next few hours, and the delegate he arrested will either be released or charged. Privately, Tarin tells Hassan that Jamot denies all knowledge, and thinks he is innocent, but Hassan is not convinced. He asks Tarin to have his security forces arrest Jamot's wife children. Tarin is horrified, and seems to talk Hassan out of it, but as soon as he has left the room, Hassan gives the same order to another of his men, Nabeel... and also asks Nabeel to look into Tarin's records. 

Kevin and Nick are still at the impound. Nick has scattered things all over the floor. He pulls a handgun on Kevin and demands the money. He pulls the trigger, and it turns out he's just holding a very realistic water gun. Nick giggles. They're finally about to leave when they hear a buzz. The security guard is coming. Kevin calls Dana, who breaks off a briefing with Arlo and Chloe to try to help Kevin out of this mess. However, Nick grabs a baseball bat and attacks the guard, as Dana, observing on a security camera, frantically tells Kevin to stop him. Kevin pulls Nick away from the prostrate guard, and they finally leave. Dana is horrified. 

Tarin talks to Kayla. He knows her father went behind his back to order the arrests. He asks Kayla to talk to him before he destroys himself and all they've worked for. There is a knock at the door. It's Nabeel coming to arrest Tarin. Kayla tries to cover for him, claiming he is not there, but Tarin voluntarily leaves her suite and tries to talk sense into Nabeel. However, Nabeel says his hands are tied, and places Tarin under arrest. Kayla asks to talk to her father, but Nabeel says he's given orders not to be disturbed by anyone... not even his family. 

At Vlad's chop shop, he's called his last contact. Nobody knows anything about the nuclear rods. Renee insists he call them all again, but he refuses. Renee says the deal is all she has; why does he think she came back here? For him? Vlad, enraged, strikes her... and Renee, pushed beyond endurance, grabs a knife and stabs Vlad in the eye. Jack comes running, but it's too late; Vlad's dead, and Renee is stabbing him in the chest over and over until Jack pulls her off of him. Renee lashes out before seeing who it is, and stabs Jack in the side of his stomach. Jack falls to the ground. Lugo enters; before he can react, Jack grabs the knife and flings it into Lugo's throat. Vlad's other men have heard the commotion and come running, but Jack can see their shadows through the semi-opaque walls and shoots them all before they can enter. Jack holds a shaking Renee as she begins to cry. 

Jack bandages himself, then calls CTU. He covers for Renee, saying that Vladimir attacked her, but Hastings isn't buying it; he wants an autopsy run on Vlad's body. Jack says they've still got a lead if they follow up on Vlad's phone calls and examine his files and computers. Dana is distracted, and Hastings snaps at her to pull it together. 

When Jack gets off the phone, Renee, devastated, apologizes. She thought if she could do this, she could get her life back. Jack gently tells her that all she needs to do is want it, but Renee says she doesn't know how. She has nobody. "You have me," says Jack. They hear footsteps, but it's not CTU; the voices are Russian. Jack has Renee hide in a closet while he gives himself up to them to try to get them to take him to the nukes. He tells Renee to have CTU track him from the air, then presents himself to the Russians, who are led by a man named Dimitri. He tells them if they shoot him, their boss will lose a lot of money. They take him away. Soon after, Cole's team arrives at the chop shop. Renee tells them about the Russians who have Jack, but Cole says that no vehicles have left the area. They haven't seen anything from the air. Where did they go? 

The Russian gunmen put a black hood over Jack's head and lead him into an underground tunnel. They emerge near the East River, the Manhattan skyline in the distance. They bundle Jack into a waiting van and drive away, destination unknown.

----------


## Perdita

24 has been forced to halt filming after Kiefer Sutherland suffered a ruptured cyst.

The cyst near Sutherland's kidney reportedly ruptured earlier this week, but production continued until Friday without him.

The actor, who plays Jack Bauer in the drama, is now preparing to have minor surgery. However, filming on the show is expected to begin again within a week.

Speaking to the Los Angeles Times, Sutherland's publicist said: "While Kiefer Sutherland is frustrated to miss even one day of work, he and Fox decided together that it would be best to complete this minor elective procedure now as a precaution as opposed to six weeks from now when production wraps. He looks forward to returning to work next week."

Meanwhile, in a statement Fox said that they support Sutherland's decision to take a break.

"We are temporarily suspending production of 24 while our friend and colleague Kiefer Sutherland undergoes a medical procedure," the network said.

"We hope to resume production shortly and do not anticipate any disruption in the broadcast of this season's episodes."

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Don't worry fello Kieferette's I am on my may to nurse him.  :Wub:

----------


## lizann

> Production on 24 has been suspended so Kiefer Sutherland can undergo a "minor elective procedure" after a cyst near his kidney ruptured last week.
> 
> "While Kiefer Sutherland is frustrated to miss even one day of work, he and Fox decided together that it would be best to complete this minor elective procedure now as a precaution as opposed to six weeks from now when production wraps," said Evelyn Karamanos, his publicist. "He looks forward to returning to work next week."
> 
> The cyst ruptured earlier in the week. The 43-year-old actor, who plays Jack Bauer, missed work Friday, but production continued without him.
> 
> In a statement, Fox said the week off should not disrupt the broadcast of 24 this season.
> 
> The season's eighth episode is scheduled to air Monday at 9/8c.


hope he will be ok

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dana takes another surreptitious call from Kevin, who is partying with Nick at a strip club. Kevin's not going away after all; he wants to continue their criminal partnership. Nick grabs the phone and threatens her. Things get worse for Dana when Arlo accuses her of cheating on Cole with Nick. If she doesn't tell Cole, he will. In a debriefing, Chloe covers for Dana, but then tells Dana she can thank her by focusing on her work and putting aside whatever's troubling her. Jack's in trouble and they need to find him. 

Jack is brought before Bazhaev, still pretending to be German arms dealer Ernst Meier, and makes a $250 million offer for the nuclear rods, claiming his people intercepted communications from Farhad Hassan. Bazhaev suspects him of being a cop, especially as Jack won't say who he is working for, and orders Dimitri to make Jack talk. Bazhaev then talks to Josef, who has just finished burying his brother. Bazhaev tells Josef to keep Oleg's cross necklace. "To remind you of him."

Hastings reports to President Taylor. The only reason they think Jack is still alive is that he wasn't killed at the point of abduction. He doesn't know the odds of recovering the rods. Meanwhile, Samir, one of Farhad's operatives, calls Farhad. They're waiting for the rods. General Wasim has reported that Hassan's crackdown is accelerating. Soon, all the insurgents will be arrested. When will the rods arrive? Soon, says Farhad, and hangs up - but then Bazhaev and Josef arrive, and tell him the rods will be delayed until they find out who "the German" is. Farhad protests, but Josef holds a gun to his head and tells him he's being ungrateful. It is the first time Josef has defended his father since Oleg died. They throw Farhad out, telling him to go wait for the rods with his men. 

Renee returns to CTU, where Hastings angrily rounds on her. Why didn't she tell him about her suicide attempt? He wants a full report... and a psych evaluation. Meanwhile, Dana tells Cole she needs to talk to him. Cole is busy, but Arlo "helpfully" says he'll cover. Dana tells Cole there's stuff about her past she's never told him. Cole says it doesn't matter. They are interrupted; Hastings needs to see him. Dana makes a decision. She simply tells Cole she's figured out what to do. 

At the UN, Kayla tries to convince her father, Hassan, that he should not have arrested Tarin, and confesses that they are in love and have been seeing each other for a year. Hassan is shattered. He believes Tarin has been trying to influence his judgment through Kayla. He orders her not to see him again, ever. "What's happening to you?" Kayla wonders in despair. 

Jack is strung up, barefoot and hanging by his wrists, and Dimitri tortures him, alternately running current through his body and sticking his finger in Jack's stab wound. Eventually, Jack plays possum. When Dimitri comes at him with the electrical clamps again, Jack swings his legs up and scissors Dimitri's arms, forcing them back so that Dimitri electrocutes himself. Jack then swings his legs up to the piping he's chained to and starts inching his way down the pipe until he reaches a joint. He kicks it loose and frees himself as Dimitri is recovering, but Jack quickly kills him and uses his knife to get free of his remaining restraints. As Jack makes his way through the restaurant, he hears Bazhaev sayins he's going to give Farhad the rods no matter what. He finds the fuse box and plunges the building into darkness. Bazhaev and his men are on the alert, but Jack gets the jump on the first of them to check the fuse box, knifing him and taking his gun and cell phone. He calls Chloe and asks her to run a trace on the cell to find his location. A firefight ensues. After Jack takes out most of his men, Bazhaev comes after Jack with a shotgun, but Jack ultimately gets the drop on him. 

At CTU, Dana's left. Arlo tells Cole she said she had to manually reboot a relay at another station. Chloe looks up intel on Bazhaev to send to Jack. Renee and Chloe are relieved that Jack's okay. At the restaurant, Bazhaev won't talk. Jack tells him it's all over, but if he cooperates, he can get his sentence reduced... as well as for both of his sons. Bazhaev, beginning to sob, says he shot his own son, like a dog, and now it was for nothing. Then he hardens. He'll cooperate, but only for full immunity for himself and Josef. 

Jack initiates a conference call with Hastings and President Taylor, and they all agree that given the timeframe, there's no other choice. Jack hands Bazhaev the phone. "The President of the United States wants to speak with you." Meanwhile, Cole asks Arlo what he's been implying about Dana, and Arlo shows him stills of Dana meeting with Kevin in the parking lot, Kevin's hand on Dana's check. Cole asks Arlo for a cell trace, but Dana's not answering. She's gone to meet Kevin and Nick at the strip club... and there's a gun in her purse. Cole leaves a message saying to call him, and then, preoccupied, joins the SWAT team he's just been put in charge of. 

Kayla tries to see Tarin before he is transported to the embassy, but Nabeel won't let her in. She reminds him that Train got him his job, and Nabeel promises to try to find her a minute to speak to him before he is taken away. Meanwhile, Cole's team finds the truck where Bazhaev has told them the rods are, but instead they find Bazhaev's men, shot dead, and a cross necklace. They call Jack and Bazhaev, and Bazhaev pales. 

Josef has the nuclear rods, and calls Farhad. He warns Farhad that his father will know soon what he's done; in fact, he's made sure his father will know. He'll be there in five minutes. "Just have my money ready."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Freddie Prinze Jr has said that there are no plans for him to star in a spinoff of Fox series 24.

Speaking to E!, Prinze also hinted that he would not be returning to the show for another season.

"I wouldn't get your hopes up for a spinoff. Nobody has even mentioned a spinoff or hinted at that," the 33-year-old said.

He added: "As far as I know, that's not happening. If this answers the question more clearly, I'm preparing for pilot season."

Prinze currently plays CTU agent Cole Oriz on 24.

Well guess who gets to meet The Grim Reaper in a few weeks thanks for the spoiler Freddy.  :Mad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Bazhaev and Jack, with CTU listening in, call Josef and manage to convince him to return the nuclear rods. However, Farhad and his men have been watching from a rooftop. Josef is shot and killed, and Farhad takes possession of the rods. Chloe traces the call to Central Queens. Samir, Farhad's sniper, crushes Josef's cell phone, but not before Farhad's voice is heard by CTU. 

As Bazhaev is brought to CTU for interrogation, Jack calls Renee, who affirms that she's sticking with her story that she acted in self-defense. Jack confirms that he'll be there for her. Meanwhile, Rob Weiss calls and tells Hastings that somebody needs to take the fall for today's mistakes, and it can't be Hastings. Weiss got Hastings his job, so if Hastings goes down, so does Weiss. Over Hastings' objections, Weiss suggests that Renee take the fall. He's sending over Kristin Smith from the Justice Department and tells Hastings to stay out of her way. 

Cole and his field team have no leads. Dana's still missing, so Cole has Arlo send him her coordinates using her phone's GPS. Meanwhile, Dana, a gun in her purse, has followed Kevin and Nick, who are having sex with strippers in the back of their van. Hastings tells Arlo to track Dana down and let him know when she's found. Arlo says nothing. Kristin Smith arrives, and she has no time for Hastings' reservations about selling Renee out. So far as Kristin is concerned, there are discrepancies between Renee's statement and the forensic evidence, and she's here to set the record straight. She asks for access to the interview to be restricted, but wants a record of it for herself in case of legal proceedings. Chloe is upset that she can't be in the room, but Hastings orders her back to work. 


Samir brings Farhad and the rods to a boat warehouse and meet with another man, Ali. They can't get the rods out of the country, so Ali suggests using them here, against the Americans. Farhad is initially aghast. This would bring on an American invasion of their country. However, he appears to be persuaded by Samir's argument that America will always be their enemy, and that the peace process was just another method of American invasion, with Hassan kept in power with American guns and money. 

Kristin interrogates Renee. Though Renee insists she acted in self-defense, Kristin points out that she stabbed Vladimir fifteen times. The first blow alone would have been enough to subdue him. Kristin accuses Renee of using the mission simply to seek revenge on Vladimir, and brings up her near-murder of Alan Wilson, which got her fired from the FBI in the first place. Renee begins to cry, as Kristin exhorts her to do the right thing. Finally, she relents, and begins signing a confession, while a conflicted Hastings watches on the monitor screen. 

Jack arrives. When Chloe tells him that Renee's being interrogated, he immediately realizes that she's being set up. He attacks the security guard outside the interrogation room, knocking him out and using his palm print to gain access. Jack grabs Kristin and pins her to the wall by her throat. "How dare you," he snarls, "After everything she's sacrificed. After everything she's lost." He warns Renee that they're setting her up. Renee says it's too late. Jack grabs her arm and says they're getting out of there. He opens the door to leave, but the guard has recovered and is pointing a gun at him. Jack tells him to put it down before he gets hurt. The guard appears to comply, but the moment Jack passes him, he tasers Jack into submission. He and Renee are apprehended. 

Farhad finds that Samir does not yet have a detonator, and offers to call a professor he knows who will help. Ali leads him to a secure phone he can use, but en route, Farhad ambushes Ali, grabbing a winch handle and slamming him off his feet. Ali manages to stab Farhad in the thigh, but Farhad manages to escape his reach, and begins to run. 

Jack is brought before Hastings. Jack asks if it's now procedure for CTU to hang their own. Hastings insists they're just asking Renee some questions, but Jack knows he's covering his own ass. He wants to take this to the President. Hastings wishes him luck with that. The President doesn't condone murder; she even prosecuted her own daughter. Chloe interrupts: Farhad Hassan is on the line. He warns Hastings of the impending attack on New York, and begs for Hastings to have CTU rescue him before he is hunted down. Hastings asks Chloe to put Cole on the rescue team, but Chloe says he didn't come back; he's following a lead. Hastings tells her to put Owen in charge. Chloe is dubious. 

The strippers finally leave Kevin's van, which is just what Dana's been waiting for. Dana draws her gun and exits her car with steely determination, but just then, Cole pulls up and demands an explanation, making it quite clear he thinks she's sleeping with Kevin. Dana, cornered, gets in his car... and finally begins to tell him her secret. "My name isn't Dana Walsh. It's Jenny Scott." 

As Ali hunts Farhad, Samir arranges to travel with the rods to a secure location. At CTU, preparations are made for Farhad's rescue. Owen, the team leader, is quite young and inexperienced. On the theory that the rods are still in proximity to Farhad, he's sending two teams to locate the secure the rods, while a third team is tasked with evacuating Farhad. Standard procedure, in and out. Jack interrupts, saying there's nothing standard about it. He points out that the rods will be long gone by the time they arrive, and that makes the situation dicey. 

Jack offers to lead the team to bring Farhad in, on the condition that all charges against Renee are dropped. Hastings says he can't help; the investigation of Renee was instigated by the White House. Jack says that as director of CTU, he has more juice than he thinks he does. Especially with a nuclear weapon on play. Hastings considers this, then accepts Jack's offer - but only if Jack's in play until today's entire situation is resolved. Jack agrees. 

Dana confesses everything to Cole, including the robbery and blackmail. He sees her gun and realizes what she was going to do, and is horrified and angered. Cole takes Dana's gun, and grimly gets out of the car and stalks towards Kevin's van, Dana following him, pleading with him not to do this. Cole yanks open the van's side door and takes their shotgun. He gives them two choices. The first: go to jail for grand larceny and aggravated assault. Kevin says if he goes to jail, so does she. Cole says he's guessing she's prepared to live with that. Second choice: he lets them go, they keep their money, and if he ever sees either of them again, they're dead. Kevin agrees. 

As Cole closes the van door, Nick reaches under a mattress and pulls out a knife and a gun. Kevin tells him to give it up, they're done... so Nick stabs him in the belly, wounding him grievously. He exits the van in pursuit of Cole, but Kevin yells out a warning just in time: "JENNY!" Cole whirls around and shoots Nick dead. Dana runs to Kevin and cradles him in her arms as he apologizes. "I shouldn't have come back." Cole watches, conflicted, as she comforts him.

----------


## Perdita

Kiefer Sutherland has reportedly been cleared to return to work on Foxâs 24.

Production on the show was put on hold two weeks ago after Sutherland suffered a ruptured cyst. The actor underwent an outpatient procedure and is now recuperating.

"Kiefer's been cleared to return to work, and we resume production March 1," a network spokesman told E! Online.

Fox doesn't expect there to be an interruption in the series's broadcast schedule. The current season is set to wrap in May.

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Kayla is given two minutes to speak to Tarin before he is transported to the embassy. He tells her that men loyal to him, including Bashir, will help him escape and lie low until the Americans grant him asylum. Meanwhile, Dana tells Cole to leave and let her take the blame for all she's done and the deaths of Kevin and Nick, but Cole insists on a cover-up. 

At CTU, Hastings calls the President and tells her that they've got a new lead in Farhad, who has warned them of an imminent attack on New York. He also speaks privately to Weiss, and tells him he won't be pursuing charges against Renee. Jack and his team are en route to get Farhad, who calls to say his enemies are close. They need to hurry. 

President Taylor meets with President Hassan at the UN and tells him that she needs IRK security files before Jack reaches his brother, in order to be able to identify the men who turned on him. Hassan is reluctant, but Taylor threatens a US attack on his country if the nuclear attack on New York is not thwarted. Hassan agrees. 

As Tarin is transported to the embassy, Nabeel confides that he doesn't believe that Tarin is a traitor, but he must follow orders. Tarin says he understands... and then uses a handcuff key and gun given to him by Bashir in order to escape. As Tarin has the car pull over and handcuffs Nabeel and the driver in the back of the van, Hassan calls. Train says to let it ring. At the UN, Hassan tells his aide from the IRK to send a security team to track Nabeel down. Tarin then calls Kayla and tells her to meet him at the Teodore Hotel in ten minutes. 

Farhad is found and shot by Ali just as CTU arrives. Ali runs, and reports to Samir that Farhad's no longer a problem. Jack tries to question Farhad, but he's going into shock. Jack yells at the medic to keep him alive. Meanwhile, the President teleconferences with the Joint Chiefs of Staff. If the bomb goes off in New York, they could be looking at casualties in the tens of thousands, and the area could be uninhabitable for forty years. However, there's no time for a city-wide evacuation, so they agree to keep the threat from the public... but to evacuate the UN, as it's a possible target. They'll resume the peace conference from a safe location. 

The IRK find Nabeel's van, and Nabeel tells Farhad that someone helped Tarin escape... and that he heard Tarin call Hassan's daughter. Hassan calls Kayla, but she doesn't answer. She's at the hotel, happily reuniting with Tarin. He has a meeting with an American lawyer in two hours... two blissful hours they can spend together, alone. 

Back at the boat warehouse, Farhad has died. Their only option now is to pretend he's still alive and transport his body to a hospital, while leaking to the news that he's being questioned there. Hopefully, the leaders of the operation will arrive and try to take him out... and CTU will be waiting. Hopefully, they'll be able to use the IRK files to identify the men before they can actually attack. 

Cole and Dana weight down the bodies of Kevin and Nick and sink them in the swamp. They're not worth Dana going to jail for. "What about us?" asks Dana. "I don't know," seethes Cole. Meanwhile, Ali and Samir see a news report that Farhad has survived. Ali offers to make things right, but he'd be too conspicuous. Instead, they'll send Marcos. His mother's American. Marcos is in the cargo hold of a truck. He calls his mother and begs her to leave the city and go to their Aunt Shelley's. She's reluctant, but he insists, saying he'll meet her there and explain everything. Samir enters as he's hanging up and tells him, "It's time." 

Jack's team is ready to begin the fake transport of Farhad to St. Julian's hospital. Jack notices that inexperienced Agent Owen seems nervous and tries to reassure him. Owen, full of false bravado, says he's fine. "Let's do this." They bundle into an ambulance and take off. They arrive at the hospital without incident. Chloe has tapped into the hospital's security cameras, and has facial recognition software up and running. As Farhad's body is taken to his room, Marcos, now disguised in hospital scrubs, straps a bomb to his chest armed with C-4. 

At the UN, Hassan asks for Farhad's body to be returned to his country for a proper burial, once this is over. Taylor agrees. She tells him they're evacuating the UN, but Hassan won't leave, not while his daughter is missing and unaware of the impending nuclear attack. Taylor understands. Their recent hostilities draining away, the two leaders shake hands, then embrace. 

At the hospital, Jack gets a call from Renee, who is free to go. Jack tells her that he wants to be with her when all this is over. Hastings calls and says that facial recognition has identified Marcos Al-Zacar, an American-born undercover IRK agent. Chloe notices a detonator is his hand. She thinks she can disarm it, but she needs time to identify the model. 

Marcos is approaching the entrance Agent Owen is guarding, and Jack calls him tells him to do whatever Marcos asks. They need him alive. Marcos arrives, and Owen is visibly nervous. Marcos says he has a bomb, and asks Owen to give him his weapon and lead him to Farhad. If anybody asks, he's a doctor and he's been cleared. Owen agrees, as Jack whispers encouragement in his ear via his comm. 

Hassan calls his wife Dalia, and tells her that Kayla may be in danger. He's taken aback to find that Dalia knew Kayla was seeing Tarin. He needs her to call Kayla; she's angry at him for thinking that Tarin was part of the conspiracy, but maybe Kayla will talk to Dalia. However, Tarin and Kayla are making love, and do Dalia's call also goes unanswered. 

Chloe needs to see the vest; the detonator isn't enough. Owen stops in front of a security camera and says he doesn't believe Marcos has a bomb. If Marcos wants Farhad, he'll have to prove it. Marcos opens his vest, and Chloe gets a visual. They only have about thirty seconds before Marcos and Owen reach Farhad's room. The scramble code is found, and Arlo runs it through the mobile comm. It'll take a few seconds. Meanwhile, they've reached the room. Marcos orders Owen onto the floor as Arlo confirms that the vest is disarmed. Marcos pushes the detonator button. When nothing happens, he takes his gun and fires several rounds into Farhad's chest. Just as he notices that the heart monitor is showing no change in Farhad's condition, Owen gets up and tackles him. 

Jack and his team rush in, but Marcos flings himself out the window rather than be captured. With Jack in pursuit, he barricades himself into an oxygen chamber, then calls Samir, reporting that it was a trap, and the bomb is jammed. Samir will talk him through manually detonating his bomb to avoid capture. Jack asks if Marcos can hear him. Marcos smashes the camera, leaving CTU with no way to see or hear what Marcos is doing.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As Marcos works to detonate his vest, CTU estimates that it'll take 40 minutes to cut into the chamber where he's barricaded himself. Jack says they need him alive. As they observe Marcos on internal cameras, they realize that he's already reconfigured one out of four circuits he'll need for detonation. 

Chloe reports that Marcos was raised in Harlem. His mother's American, but his father's from the IRK, and committed suicide after being interred by the Palmer administration for fourth months on unproven charges of connections with extremists. Marcos began spying on the US shortly afterwards. Jack says to bring in his mother. Hastings orders radiation sensors be set up at all access points to Manhattan. 

Cole and Dana return to CTU. On the elevator, Dana pleads with Cole to react to what's just happened. He's never broken a law in his life. Cole is stoic and says they need to get through this national crisis first. They'll talk later. Hastings confronts them and tells them their careers are hanging by a thread. He sends Cole to lead a team to get Marcos' mother; Dana will now be subordinate to Chloe. 

Ali reports to Samir that he's tapped into the hospital's security cameras and is monitoring Marcos' progress. Samir is about to bring the nuclear rods into Manhattan. They have a plan to shut off CTU's radiation sensors. The truck with the rods pulls into a warehouse on the waterfront. 

Dana gets back to work, and is a bit careless. Chloe upbraids her for it, but then tells her she knows Dana must feel weird reporting to her, and she's glad Dana didn't get fired. Arlo apologizes for ratting Dana out to Cole, and asks about the other guy, who Dana says is "gone." Arlo once again smarmily hits on her, telling her she can "trade up" if things don't work out with Cole. 

Owen gets the video intercom working; Jack can now talk to Marcos. However, Marcos cannot be persuaded that he is misguided. He thinks America is arrogant to dictate what countries can and cannot have nuclear weapons; he also refers to Kamistan as his country. He came here prepared to die, and that's just what he's going to do. He returns to his work... and completes rewiring another circuit. 

As Tarin and Kayla, in hiding at the hotel, lie in bed together, Tarin says that although getting asylum can take a year to eighteen months, they'll be safe under U.S. law from the moment they file the application. However, he won't be able to work in the U.S. legally until the asylum is granted. He can't provide for her in the way she is used to. She says she doesn't care. Her mother calls again. She says she should really answer, but Tarin playfully grabs the phone away, then says she needs to wait to talk to her family until after the lawyer gets the asylum application in. As they roll in bed together, Dalia leaves her another frantic message. She then meets with Hassan, and, tears in her eyes, berates him for his paranoia, which has driven their daughter away while the city is under attack. Hassan realizes that she is right. He will do everything in his power to find her and make her safe. 

Elaine, Marcos' mother, is packing to leave when there is a knock at her door. It's Cole, and when she answers, a team of armed CTU agents burst in. Cole notes her suitcase with suspicion and she tells him about Marcos' call urging her to get out of the city. Cole informs her that Marcos is working with the IRK, and that he's currently barricaded at the hospital with a suicide vest he's trying to detonate. Horrified, she voluntarily joins Cole and his team as they hurry back to the hospital. 

Dana apologizes to Hastings again, but afterwards, she gets a call from Bill Prady... Kevin's parole officer. She claims not to know who Kevin is, but he got her number from Kevin's cell phone records, and he insists on a quick personal meeting with her. She has no choice but to agree, and then she calls Cole, who is unsympathetic. "I don't know if I can do this," she says. "What, lie?" he coldly counter. "Come on, we both know you're good at it." 

Marcos now has three circuits active. They've got less than ten minutes; they won't be able to drill into the room in time. Marcos' mother arrives and pleads with him to stop this; his father would have never condoned violence. Ali and Samir, watching through their tap, are sure she won't be able to talk Marcos down, and they're right. However, Chloe discovers their tap. 

As a sobbing Elaine is taken away, Marcos gets the fourth circuit primed, but before he can detonate it, the tap is cut... and Jack tells Marcos that if he detonates that bomb, and the attack goes ahead on Manhattan, Jack will make sure that Elaine dies, slowly and painfully. He'll escort her to the bomb site and make sure she dies of radiation poisoning. Marcos is finally cowed; he surrenders. 

Ali can still see into the room with binoculars, and reports that Marcos is surrendering, but he's still wearing the vest. Samir tells him to transmit the failsafe. As Marcos agrees to tell Jack everything, a 30-second countdown appears on his jacket. Everyone but Marcos and Jack are evacuated. As Jack frantically works to disarm the bomb, he pleads with Marcos to give up his information. Marcos finally says that the person who knows the plan is Tarin. Two seconds left; Jack can't defuse the bomb. He shoves Marcos back into the chamber and just barely manages to wedge the door partially shut. The bomb goes off, killing Marcos and knocking Jack off his feet. 

Jack Bauer calls Hassan and tells him that Tarin has been named as a co-conspirator. Hassan explains about Tarin's escape. Dalia, horrified, tries to call Kayla again. Tarin is in the shower, so Kayla picks up, just to reassure her mother that she's okay. Dalia tells her that her father's suspicions of Tarin were correct after all. Kayla doesn't believe her at first, but Dalia manages to convince her, and Kayla tells her where they are. 

Kayla hangs up just as Tarin gets out of the shower. He catches her on the phone, but she says she just wanted to reassure her mother, and didn't say where they were. Tarin says it's time to go and formally request asylum. Kayla tries to delay, but Tarin tells her to get dressed. Kayla gathers up her clothes and goes into the bathroom to get dressed, arousing Tarin's suspicion. Why can't she get dressed in front of him? She says she wants to clean up first, and then locks the bathroom door, beginning to panic. 

At CTU, Cole says he can have a tactical team at the hotel within twenty minutes. Jack says the NYPD can get there faster. "Have them set up a perimeter until we arrive. And make sure they understand Tarin Faroush needs to be taken alive at all costs."

----------


## Perdita

Michael Madsen has signed to guest star on Fox's 24.

The 52-year-old will play Jim Rucker, a former military officer with a connection to Jack Bauer, reports TV Guide.

The Kill Bill star will begin a short arc on the show as it approaches the end of its current season.

Madsen is also known for his roles in the films Reservoir Dogs, Species and Thelma & Louise.


DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

As CTU sends Jack to the hotel where the NYPD are already setting up a perimeter, Kayla stays in the bathroom, desperately trying to delay Tarin. However, Tarin gets a call from Samir, who tells him that Marcos may have compromised him. Tarin realizes that Kayla must know the truth. With Jack still eight minutes away, Tarin breaks into the bathroom and grabs Kayla. 

Jack tells NYPD Sergeant Amis to hold his position, but Amis ignores him and leads his men in. They are quickly shot by Tarin, who takes the comm of one of the fallen officers and tries to impersonate him. However, Jack is onto him and warns the remaining officers. 

Tarin and Kayla make it to a waiting cab. Chloe has just gotten satellite drones online, and the cab is tracked to an underpass where there are no cameras. Jack and Cole approach the cab... which is now empty. Jack realizes the terrorists will try to contact President Hassan next, now that they have his daughter as a hostage. Elsewhere, Samir calls Ahman, a bomb maker, who asks where the nuclear rods are. Samir says they're outside the city; they haven't disabled the radiation detectors yet, but he's got it taken care of. 

Bill Prady arrives at CTU to see Dana, who once again asks Chloe to cover for her for a few minutes. They meet in a holding room, where Prady asks about Kevin Wade. Dana admits to knowing him, but claims she met him at a bar a few days ago and cheated on her fianc?e with him. This is why she lied on the phone. She claims not to have met Nick, who Prady knows was traveling with Kevin. However, Prady just a couple of hours ago got a call from the NYPD about a break-in at a police evidence lock-up. An officer was left in a coma, and the prints on the weapon belong to Nick. And where Nick goes, Kevin goes. Dana sticks to her story and says she needs to be back at her desk. Prady asks if he can talk to her supervisor, and notes Dana's discomfort with interest. He then offers to stay put and wait for Dana to have a moment to talk further. She reluctantly agrees. 

Jack and Cole meet with President Hassan. Dalia is furious; how could CTU have allowed their daughter to be kidnapped? Hassan tries to calm her. After all, it was their own people who carried out the kidnapping. Jack asks what it is Tarin might be trying to leverage out of him, but Hassan doesn't know. They get permission to monitor Hassan's calls. 

A blindfolded Kayla is led into an office in the vault of an abandoned bank, where Samir is waiting. Her blindfold is removed and she is roughly tied to a chair and gagged in front of a video camera, while Tarin looks on with concern. Samir calls Hassan and asks for File 33. Hassan claims not to know what that is, but Samir is sure Hassan is lying because the Americans are listening in. When Hassan denies knowledge of File 33 again and demands to speak to his daughter, Kayla is put on screen. Samir, wearing a ski mask, puts a plastic bag over Kayla's head, beginning to suffocate her. Samir gives Hassan fifteen minutes to hand over File 33, or Kayla will die. The bag is removed and the screen goes dark. 

Hassan reluctantly shows Jack and Hastings File 33. It contains operational details of all U.S. anti-nuclear defenses, including the radiological detection arrays, gathered by his country's spies over the years. Jack urges him not to give up the file. What about his daughter? With all due respect, Jack says, Hassan's family brought this threat to the U.S. 

Chloe interrupts; they may have a lead to Kayla's location. A subway noise was heard in the video feed, and Arlo ran a crosscheck with real-time train positions. They've got to be near the F Train station by the Williamsburg Bridge. Jack plans to head there with Cole and a tac team, while Hastings sends a second team and aerial coverage. Jack tells Hassan to stall if they call back; CTU will create a fake File 33 for him to send. Hassan says they'll see through that, but Jack thinks it will buy them time. 

Back at the bank, Tarin is having second thoughts. He tells Samir that they will never send the file... and if they don't, what then? Killing Kayla was never part of the plan. Samir says that Tarin had assured him that his feelings for Kayla wouldn't get in the way of their mission. Does Samir need to have somebody else deal with her? Tarin shakes his head no, and Samir tells him to stay strong. Tarin can't meet Kayla's reproachful, terrified gaze. 

Jack is minutes away, but they've only got 30 seconds to find Kayla. Arlo interrupts and points to someone -- Prady, who has left the holding room. Who's that? Nobody, says Dana, who grimly lead him back to the holding room to talk. Prady wants to know about the security cameras at the robbed lockup. It seems they malfunctioned exactly when Nick was robbing the place. He must have had help. Prady knows that all the video feeds are archived at CTU; can he please have them on a thumb drive? Dana, shaking, agrees. She then calls Cole and tells him it's over. She's going to give Prady the info. Cole tells her to wait until he gets back, but she says no; she doesn't want him to get into more trouble trying to protect her. She begins to cry and she tells Cole she loves him, then hangs up. Jack notes Cole's distraction, but Cole claims that nothing is wrong. 

Dalia tries to give strength to a worried Hassan. He can stall them; he has a gift to make people listen when he talks. At the bank, Tarin tells Kayla the deadline has arrived, and he begins to lead her back to the vault. She begs him to stop, in the name of the love she knows he has for her. Tarin hesitates outside the vault, conflicted, then suddenly reaches a decision. He grabs Kayla, shouting "Go!" They begin to run the opposite direction with Samir's men in pursuit. Tarin fights their way out, stealing the keys of a man he disables. They exit the building and Tarin locates the car. As they get in, Tarin gives Kayla his phone and tells her to call CTU. However, Tarin is shot dead. Kayla screams, but has enough presence of mind to slide over to the driver's seat, lock the doors and drive away. Samir shoots at the car's tires as she peels away, but he's too late. She has escaped. 

Kayla calls CTU, not knowing where she is, and wanting to make sure her father knows that Tarin died helping her escape. The CTU team pinpoint her position and give her directions to CTU. Jack, Cole and their team arrive at the bank to find it deserted. There's a tunnel system; Arlo's got drones on all the exits. He sees Samir and two others exiting the building. 

Hastings congratulations everyone on their good work, and makes a point of saying it again to Dana... but Dana's distracted, watching Prady watch her. The drone gets a picture for visual recognition just before Samir and company get into a car. One of the men is Tarin, still alive after all. In the car, Samir tells Tarin that he did the right thing. Kayla will die for a good cause. 

Meanwhile, Jack realizes that it's a setup. What's the best way to disable the radiological detectors? Take out CTU. Kayla's car must have a bomb. Too late to stop her; she's already in the entrance tunnel. As Jack and Cole tell Chloe she cannot lose the car that Tarin is in, Kayla pulls up to the entrance. She is quickly yanked from the car by a team of CTU security guards. A bomb is found in the car. It's an EMP, set to go off in just ten seconds. Jack, on comm, orders them to close down the systems to protect the drones, but there's no time. Security guard Gerrard gets in the car to try to move it, but he's too late. The bomb goes off with a flash. The electromagnetic pulse kills Gerrard and sends everyone in the vicinity flying, shattering CTU's glass doors. The lights at CTU pulse, then fade out. Arlo loses track of Samir as the power goes out. Jack loses all communication, and tells Cole, "We need to contact NSA. The terrorists just took out CTU."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

At CTU, all surveillance and radiological detection has been taken out by the EMP. Hastings wants Kayla taken back to the UN to be evacuated with her family. Jack calls Phil Holden at the NSA asking for his satellite coverage, but all he can offer is traffic cams. He also shuts down all bridge and tunnel traffic into Manhattan. The only way in is now across the East River, by boat. 

Ali informs Samir that CTU is down. Samir has the rods prepared for transport, and tells a troubled Tarin that it was necessary to sacrifice Kayla. Back at CTU, Hastings tells Kayla that Tarin is alive and staged her escape. He needs her to identify the terrorists who were working with him. 

At the waterfront, Samir is warned of an approaching vehicle: a black SUV. It's Jack and Cole, with Agents Owen and King. He gets snipers into position. Cole sees a flash of a heat source. Jack tries to call the NSA, but can't get through. He realizes their communication is being scrambled. The terrorists know they're here. He backs the SUV up, but it's too late - the snipers have begun to fire, and they blow out the tires. They all pile out of the SUV as the windows begin to crack and take refuge between the vehicle and a wall. Ali is one of the snipers. 

From his report, Tarin realizes that Jack is here, and he warns Ali not to underestimate him. Ali says they're trapped, so Samir begins to take his boat with the rods across the river. Cole can see the boat leaving. Jack says they need to warn NYPD, but with comms jammed, they'll need to reach the call box on the building across the way. But how? Jack has a plan: they'll disassemble the SUV and use its armored panels to take cover. 

As Hastings assesses the damage, arrogant Frank Haynam, the senior engineer from the NSA, arrives to help repair the damage and get the server back online. He insists on using his own people, as he was part of the team that designed this place. "Can't say I'm thrilled with what you've done with it," he snarks. He tells Hastings that they learned about CTU's situation from Jack, but they've been unable to call him back. Chloe asks Hastings to send a team to look for Jack. Hastings can't spare the resources until they get their eyes and ears back. 

Hastings orders Chloe to the server room to help Haynam, who proves unwilling to listen to Chloe's suggestion for speeding up the repairs by tapping directly into the trunk line. Haynam says it's too dangerous; the whole building could burn down. Chloe thinks she has a workaround, but Haynam doesn't want to hear it, and sends her away. Chloe calls Renee and has her try to find Jack, and Renee urges Chloe to make the NSA listen to her. "Do what you have to do, Chloe." 

Dana takes Bill Prady aside and tells him that the surveillance video he wanted has been erased by the EMP. He asks about backups, but Dana says that all backups were on site. She wishes Prady luck finding Kevin. He says he'll be back in Rock Springs, and to call him if anything changes with the files. Meanwhile, Chloe returns to the server room. When Haynam again refuses to hear her workaround, she steels herself, takes out a gun, orders Haynam and his men out, then locks the door and begins to work as Haynam has his men call security. 

As the snipers begin to advance on Jack and his team, they make a break for it with the armor plating. However, King is struck in the foot and falls. The others take cover in a warehouse. Jack doesn't want them to go back for King; the snipers are trying to draw them out. However, Owen can't abandon King and makes a break for it. Jack and Cole are forced to move to try to cover Owen, but as Owen drags King to shelter, King is shot in the head while Owen is shot in the gut. Jack and Cole drag them to shelter, but King is dead, Owen is badly wounded, and the snipers are moving in. 

Kayla is reunited with her parents just as her family is being readied for evacuation through a subterranean exit that will be safe from any nuclear attack. President Taylor and the other delegates are waiting. Hassan, speaking privately to Dalia, says he almost lost his entire family over a peace agreement that could fall apart at any moment. Dalia persuades him not to doubt that what he is doing is an absolute good. 

Hasting's men drill through the CTU server room door, and he and Haynam confront Chloe. Hanam thinks Chloe's plan is too dangerous, and Dana concurs. Chloe makes an impassioned plea. Hastings hired her because she thinks differently, but she's been punished for that ever since she got here. She's been right more than once today. She just needs ten more minutes. Hastings agrees, and orders everyone else out of the room. Outside, as Dana listens in, Hastings is informed that a probation officer named Bill Prady wants to speak to him. Hastings will meet with him in fifteen minutes. 

Chloe fires up the tap into the trunk line. There is a momentary spark from the circuitry, but the power does indeed return. As the satellites come back online, Chloe says that if they find Jack, they need to call Renee Walker; she went out looking for him. Hastings asks Haynam to go see if Chloe needs a hand. "And be civil this time." 

At the waterfront, Agent Owen dies. Jack has a last ditch plan: he'll run out and draw their fire, giving Cole a chance to run for the call box. Cole objects to this suicide run, but Jack says it's an order. He asks Cole to make sure that Hastings keeps his word and not have Renee brought back in. The plan is put into action, but Jack is shot and taken down when Cole is only halfway to the phone. Ali has Jack's head in his scope and is about to fire... but then shots ring out, killing Ali. It's Renee. She and Cole take out the remaining snipers. 

As Cole dashes for the call box, Renee tends to Jack, who warns her that the nuclear rods are now headed into the city. Renee finds that Jack has a collapsed lung. Cole reports that CTU is having the NYPD send choppers. 

Back at CTU, Arlo, who took Cole's call, updates Hastings on the situation. Hastings has Chloe ask the NYPD to divert all units to the shoreline and lay down a cordon. He begins to thank Chloe for her work, but Chloe cuts him off. "I'm not good with praise." 

Meanwhile, Dana confronts Prady, who says he's convinced that she knows where Kevin is and is protecting him, and he's going to nail her for it. Suddenly, Dana attacks Prady, kicking him in the gut... and then strangling him to death with a thick cable. She stows his body in a vent, and then calls Samir. She's in league with the terrorists. She warns him that CTU is back online. She couldn't let him know earlier because she was too busy trying to preserve her cover. Samir knows the police will be cordoning off the area. They'll need her help getting clear. "Don't worry. I'll get you out of there," promises Dana. 

Samir, Tarin and their cronies have already reached Manhattan, the nuclear rods in tow. They get into a taxicab and drive off, the Manhattan skyline stretching out behind them.

----------


## Perdita

Eriq La Salle has signed to appear on the series finale of 24.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the former ER star will portray a charming UN Secretary General in the show's final two episodes.

Fox has confirmed speculation that it has decided to cancel 24 in its eighth season.

In February, 20th Century Fox announced plans to make a feature based on the real-time drama.

The film will see Kiefer Sutherland's Jack Bauer facing enemies outside of the US.

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

An EMT checks Jack's wounds; Jack brushes off the idea that his ribs may be broken, though the EMT warns him that more stress could cause a collapsed lung. The taxi bearing Samir, Tarin and the rods is quickly found via satellite drone, but Dana helps them evade capture by disabling the drone for thirty seconds. Samir asks for NYPD patrol patterns and checkpoints, but Dana can't get them for him now; it's not safe. 

Hastings calls President Taylor to say he can no longer guarantee Manhattan's safety. As the National Security Team is assembled, the President calls Jack and asks him to supervise the evacuation of President Hassan. Renee insists on going with him. 

The taxi pulls into an underground garage, where Samir gives the rods to Ahman, the bomb maker. The device will be functional just as soon as the rods are loaded in. Samir says to get ready to leave; he wants to place the bomb just as soon as he's spoken to the President. 

As Jack meets with Hassan and his Secret Service detail, led by young Agent Molly O'Connor, the National Security team has a contentious meeting. General Brucker wants to retaliate against the IRK, while Ethan Kanin insists that the Islamic Republic is an ally. Samir calls and tells the President that his bomb is a radiological dispersal device that will contaminate forty square blocks. He wants Hassan turned over to him. The President refuses. She has exactly one hour to change her mind. 

With over 100,000 lives at stake, Rob Weiss recommends turning Hassan over to save American lives, and Brucker points out that the retaliation he was just recommending could well escalate. Kanin is aghast, and the President is angered. There's no guarantee that the terrorists won't detonate the bomb anyway. She won't give in to a terrorist demand, and "if the worst happens, we will deal with it," she says. "We will pick ourselves up off the floor and deal with it. Why? Because that's what we do. Americans don't stay down. We rise up in times of crisis. We carry on. Is that clear?" 

Dana asks Chloe for an updated list of checkpoints and road closures, then calls Samir, who is sure that President Taylor will cave as the time pressure builds. Ahman says the bomb is ready. 

General Brucker takes Rob Weiss aside and suggests a covert operation to turn Hassan over to the terrorists while making it look like they took him hostage, thus sparing New York while also preserving America's standing in the world by appearing to stand by its ideals. Weiss is interested, but hesitant. Brucker needs Hassan's evacuation route. Weiss doesn't have access; it's being handled by the Secretary of State's office. Brucker says they're just going to have to get it from Kanin. Weiss says that this is sedition, but Brucker believes that the President's orders are illegal, and that it's their moral obligation to disobey. Weiss isn't buying it, but General Brucker reminds him that Weiss himself said that it's the primary role of government to protect its citizens. 


As Hastings urges the CTU staffers to make a last-ditch effort, Dana sends Samir the NYPD movement info. Meanwhile, Brucker and Weiss sneak into Kanin's office. As they begin to copy Hassan's itinerary onto a thumb drive, Kanin catches them in the act. Brucker bars his exit. Kanin tries to surreptitiously dial Jack, but Brucker takes his cell phone; Weiss hangs up before Jack can answer. Kanin begs Weiss not to betray his President. Then suddenly, Kanin begins to suffer a heart attack. He drops his nitrate pills, and though Weiss helps him, the medication has no effect. Weiss wants to call an ambulance, but Brucker forbids it until they have Hassan in hand. 

In the evacuation tunnel, Jack tries to call Kanin back. Not only is he not picking up, but the operator at McGuire Air Force Base can't reach him. Jack shares his suspicions with Renee. Meanwhile, Brucker calls Michael Bishop, the head of his black ops team, and says to do whatever he must do in order to take Hassan alive. 

Jack, Renee, the Hassan family and their security detail are 200 yards from the evacuation vehicle, but Bishop's team, ski masks over their faces, is now in place. In Kanin's office, as an ashen Kanin rests on the couch, there is a knock at the door. It's Kanin's aide, saying that Jack is calling for him. Weiss doesn't let her in, and says he'll take care of it. He tells Jack that Kanin is tied up with the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Weiss can't get rid of Jack, who insists that Kanin wouldn't have called him during a sensitive evacuation unless he had important news. Weiss insists that it's not possible to speak to Kanin. When Jack continues to insist, Weiss yells at him to just do his job and then hangs up. 

Jack becomes suspicious, and tells Agent O'Connor to stop because something isn't right. They're going back to the UN. When Bishop sees them turning around, a mere 100 yards short, he gives the order to take out as many as possible. Jack pulls Hassan behind a stack of pallets, while Renee has Dalia and Kayla. Jack tells Renee to get them into the side tunnel; Jack will be right behind her. O'Connor says they're pinned down. Jack covers her long enough for them to retreat further into the maze of pallets, then tells her she's going to have to hold them off. Jack's orders are to stay with Hassan, or he'd stay and fight. She understands, and she gives orders to draw the black ops team into a crossfire. 

Hassan, seeing the Secret Service agents being slaughtered, wants to stay and help, but Jack says they need to keep moving so their sacrifice won't be in vain. They flee down the side tunnel. As their pursuers catch up with them, Hassan insists on being handed a weapon. Kayla twists her ankle and can't walk. Jack throws a smoke grenade as Renee lets loose a spray of gunfire. Jack slips into the smoke and begins to take out the commandos. 

As the last two surviving commandos are about to get the drop on Jack, Hassan shoots one of them. Jack captures the other and unmasks him. He's shocked to find that the man is an American. It's Bishop, who explains the situation to Jack, and presses him to deliver Hassan to the terrorists or else the bomb will be detonated by 06:15 hours. That's in less than twenty minutes. Jack notes that he only follows orders from the President of the United States. He takes Bishop hostage. 

Samir calls Dana, who tells him that Hassan is being transported to the McGuire Air Force Base, and they lost communication with his security detail twenty minutes ago. Samir realizes that President Taylor has no intention of giving up Hassan. Dana tries to convince him not to use the bomb because he'll lose his leverage, but Samir hangs up. He calls Tarin, who is now the driver in place of the recently killed Ali, and tells him to start the countdown. "Your name will never be forgotten, my friend," Samir says. "Your family will be honored above all others." 

"The next world is the true life," Tarin replies in Arabic, and Samir echoes the phrase. Tarin begins the countdown. Fifteen minutes to detonation.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Rob Weiss checks an ailing Ethan Kanin's pulse, then leaves Kanin in his office, locking the door behind him. Weiss reiterates to General Brucker that Kanin needs immediate medical attention, but Brucker again refuses until the mission is complete. They enter the Situation Room, where President Taylor is preparing an address. She wants Kanin to read it. Weiss pauses for a moment, then says he'll go find him. It's ten minutes until the dirty bomb is scheduled to go off. The President is awaiting Hassan's arrival. 

However, Hassan has other ideas. He cannot stomach the idea of saving his life at the cost of so many others. Dalia tries to persuade him that he's the best hope of ending hostilities. As Jack stuffs Bishop into a storage room, saying that Bishop's wounds are slowing them down, Hassan grabs a crowbar and attacks Jack. At gunpoint, he frees Bishop and locks his family and Renee in the storage room with Jack. Hassan plans to turn himself over to the terrorists in order to save the citizens of New York. Jack shouts that he can't trust them, but it's too late. Hassan leaves with Bishop. 

Hassan and Bishop emerge onto a busy New York street. Hassan gazes at all the pedestrians rushing past, the sweep and bustle of life. Bishop says that these people owe him their lives, and he's doing the right thing. They get into a SUV, and as they drive off, Bishop calls Brucker, who conferences Samir into the call. Hassan wants assurances that Samir will stop the bomb. Samir simply yells to do exactly as he says and hangs up. Still, Samir keeps his word. He calls a sweating Tarin and has him stop the bomb with only seven seconds left on the clock. 

At CTU, Chloe gets a call from Jack, telling her what happened and to keep it a secret until she can get him a line to the President. Jack has Renee take Dalia and Kayla to Taylor while he looks for Hassan. Chloe calls back with the White House. Jack asks her to get a feed from the security camera where they've emerged onto the street and roll it back to find where Hassan may be. As President Taylor again asks Weiss to find Kanin, her phone rings. Jack tells her about Brucker's treasonous plan, and he needs to know where the exchange is taking place. 

Chloe has tracked the SUV bearing Bishop and Hassan to the upper west side. As Jack heads for the area, Bishop arrives at the exchange site. Tarin calls Hassan, and Hassan recognizes his voice, though he doesn't identify himself. Instead, Tarin asks for Bishop while dropping a set of keys on the sidewalk. Watching from a distance, Tarin directs Bishop across the street, telling him not to turn around. Tarin gets into the SUV and drives off with Hassan. Bishop finds the keys and Tarin's van, with the bomb, around the corner. 

Secret Service Agent Hoskins informs the President that Brucker and Weiss are in Kanin's office. They've both betrayed her. The Secret Service break into Kanin's office, where Brucker and Weiss are placed under arrest. Kanin is barely alive. As military paramedics begin to work on him, Taylor demands Weiss tell her where Hassan is. He refuses, and is certain he's done the right thing. He's saved New York and given her plausible deniability. She's enraged because he has endangered the peace process. Taylor reminds him that the penalty for treason is death, but it's not too late if he'll just tell her where Hassan is. Just then, Weiss' phone buzzes with a text from Bishop. The swap is complete. They have the bomb, and a team is dispatched to disarm it. 

Hastings briefs CTU on the current situation and they try to track Bishop's SUV. Dana attempts to slip away, but Chloe snaps at her to remain at her station. Meanwhile, Jack has arrived at the bomb site and watches as the bomb is defused and Bishop is arrested. Bishop thinks he's done the right thing, but Jack says he betrayed his President and his country. 

Chloe calls Jack. They've located Hassan, and the President wants him to lead the operation to recover him. Jack needs Cole's help. Dana uses this as an excuse to leave her station. She tries to call Tarin, but Cole arrives and she has to hang up. He asks what happened with the probation officer, and Dana says he finally left. 

In the SUV, Hassan explains to Tarin that he was trying to make their country stronger. An angry Tarin says that he was planning to hand them over to the Americans, and that Hassan only cared about personal glory. He watched as Hassan betrayed his wife with a "Western whore." Hassan admits to making mistakes, but Tarin cannot win. Others will finish what he's started. "Think what you like," says Tarin. "You won't be around to find out." 

As Kanin is loaded into an ambulance, Taylor whispers to him that she needs him now. Dalia and Kayla arrive with Renee, who asks to be sent to CTU. The President complies. As Dalia and Kayla join Taylor in observing the satellite tracking of Bishop's SUV, Jack closes in with Cole's help. 

Dana makes an excuse to leave her station, saying she's checking the trunk line. She goes to the server room and sets up a laptop that's monitoring the satellite feed. Suddenly, Arlo enters. She closes the monitor's window, but he's seen it. She's suspiciously sitting on the opposite end of the room from the trunk line. Arlo sits at her laptop to check up on her computer activity and Dana sneaks up on him with a piece of wire. As she's about to strangle him, Arlo gets a call from Hastings summoning him back to the floor. Arlo tells Dana he'll leave her to do whatever she was doing. Finally alone, Dana retrieves the satellite feed and phones Tarin to warn him about CTU. She directs him to a parking garage. Dana plans to call Samir and then get out of CTU before she's caught. 

Jack gets Bishop's SUV in sight just as Tarin swerves into the parking garage. Jack traps him on the roof, causing Tarin to drive the SUV over the ledge and plummet four stories. Jack hurries down to find Tarin dead and Hassan gone. Unbeknownst to Jack, Hassan is bundled into the trunk of a blue Honda, sedated and unconscious. One of Samir's soldiers addresses a woman in a blonde wig, telling her she knows where to go. 

Jack locates Tarin's phone. He tells Renee that there must be a mole inside CTU; as soon as Chloe gets an uplink to the phone, they can find out who it is. Until then, nobody else can know. He hangs up as, unobserved by Jack, the mysterious woman drives away.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dana goes to leave CTU, but due to the EMP attack, nobody can get in or out without being personally cleared by Hastings. Meanwhile, Chloe tries to track the blue car carrying Hassan, but it's off the grid. Hastings tells President Taylor that Hassan was likely switched to another car. Taylor thinks they must have another agenda. 

Russian Foreign Minister Mikhail Novakovich notes to President Taylor that if Hassan dies, Russia will pull out of the peace agreement. Taylor accuses him of hoping for that outcome; the Russians have been searching for any excuse to pull out of the accord. Novakovich calls this a baseless accusation, and Taylor apologizes for speaking harshly, but makes it clear she still expects his support. 

As Chloe and Renee begin to download Tarin's cell phone record from Jack to find the mole, Dana asks Hastings for access to his workstation, claiming she wants to check that it's been reset properly after the EMP; it'll only take a couple of minutes. Hastings agrees, and Dana furtively works to program her passkey to clear her exit from the building. Hastings joins Chloe and Renee on the floor, who tell him Jack's theory about the mole within CTU. They check the cell phone records and find that the phone was Dana's. Hastings looks up to his office; Dana is gone. 

Dana sets out to leave but when the security guard checks her passkey, the computer signals a red alert. As he's about to arrest Dana, she draws a gun and shoots him and the other converging guards. As she tries to escape, Hastings tells a horrified Cole that Dana's been working with the terrorists all along. Dana gets pinned down and caught in the parking garage. Cole holds a gun to her head, screaming "Who are you?" Hastings gets a shaking Cole to back down, then has Dana arrested. Dana won't tell where Hassan is; instead, she insists on talking to Jack Bauer. 

Cole tells Hastings about Dana's past as Jenny Scott, but thinks it's not relevant to finding Hassan. Neither is his mysterious AWOL from earlier relevant. He begs to be kept in the field, but Hastings needs people he can trust. He orders Cole to give a complete debriefing. 

Jack arrives and meets with Dana in the interrogation room. Dana won't talk unless she gets immunity and compensation. When they catch the IRK agents, they can retrieve their cash. Dana wants her share. Jack wants proof, but Dana says Hassan will be dead in a half hour. She suggests Jack head the operation to recover Hassan. Jack thinks she's hiding something; it's not just about money. 

The blue Honda arrives at a tenement building and Hassan is marched up the stairs. As they enter the hideout of Samir and Ahman, the woman removes her blonde wig. Ahman wants to kill Hassan now, before he can be found and rescued, but Samir would rather Hassan confess his crimes and renounce his lies. Hassan is bound to a chair and Samir asks if he remembers him. He served under Hassan in the Revolutionary Guard. He was a great leader then. What happened? Hassan asks if Samir recalls a particular battle, one the generals did not think he could win. He was confident he could and he lead them to victory. Hassan believes in the peace accord just as strongly. Samir strikes Hassan and tells him he will record an apology to his people and renounce the peace accord. Hassan says that will never happen. Samir begins preparations to torture him. A syringe is plunged into Hassan's neck. 

President Taylor signs Dana's immunity agreement, then speaks to a recovering Ethan Kanin at the infirmary. She wonders if whoever might succeed Hassan in death will be someone she can deal with. Kanin says that the IRK constitution is vague about succession of power, and that Hassan barely managed to get consensus on the accord during his own administration. Kanin counsels her to simply let CTU do their job and rescue Hassan. 

Hastings informs an outraged Cole about Dana's immunity. He also lets him know that Jack wants Cole on the team to recover Hassan, but that Dana is briefing that team. Can he handle it? Cole says he can, and Hastings hands him back his gun. Meanwhile, Dana tells Jack that Samir has about six men left because Jack killed the rest. Samir is hiding in a tenement filled with families so he can use them as human shields should he be found. As Dana is taken back to holding, she and Cole coldly lock eyes. 

Samir tasers Hassan repeatedly, but cannot get him to read the confession. So Samir dons a ski mask and says he will tell the world of Hassan's crimes and then carry out his sentence. As the video camera is readied, President Taylor tells Dalia and Kayla that Hassan has been found and that CTU is preparing to go in. Yet the internet video feed starts. She sees Hassan with Samir, who is reading the list of charges. 

At CTU, Chloe uses the light on Hassan's face to determine that he's in an east-facing apartment on the fourth floor. Jack's team is in place. He warns them to be silent; they need to catch the terrorists by surprise. Jack then asks Renee to be on the assault team, but only if she'll promise to stay behind him and do exactly as he says. She agrees, and he kisses her. 

They enter the building, not knowing who is a hostile and who is an innocent. One man in the hallway laconically ignores Jack's command in Arabic to get down. Jack shoots him. When Jack searches the man's body, it transpires that he did indeed have a gun. On the fourth floor, they hear Samir reading the statement and enter the apartment, where they find a child and her mother. Renee and Jack tell them to keep quiet. Jack, following the sound of Samir's voice, opens her closet. He finds a hidden passageway in the back of the closet. Renee notices a blonde wig on the floor. She whirls around and finds the "mother" -- actually the woman from the blue Honda -- aiming a gun at her. Renee quickly gets the first shot and kills her. 

Renee joins Jack, and they burst into Samir's hideout with a spray of bullets. Samir and his men are shot and killed, but Samir's voice continues reading his statement. Jack and Renee find Hassan already dead. His throat has been slashed. The video is playing on a computer monitor. They're too late. The video was prerecorded; he's been dead all along. Jack kneels before Hassan's body, takes his head in his hands, closes Hassan's eyes, and whispers, "I'm sorry." 

In the Situation Room, President Taylor and Tim Woods watch in horror as the video shows President Hassan's throat being cut. Jack reports to Hastings that Hassan is dead and the video was on a tape delay. A numb, shaken and grieving Taylor tells Tim Woods to call CTU and find out what the hell happened. She then steels herself and goes into the next room, where Dalia and Kayla are waiting. The President informs them that they were too late and couldn't save Hassan. Kayla cries into her mother's arms as Dalia stares at the Taylor in stunned disbelief.

----------


## Perdita

Kiefer Sutherland has revealed that he has a sex scene in an upcoming episode of 24.

Bang Showbiz reports that Sutherland's character Jack Bauer will romance investigating officer Renee Walker, played by Annie Wersching.

"It's the only intimate scene Jack's ever had," Sutherland explained.

However, Sutherland also hinted that the couple will face problems as a result of the fling.

"Somebody's watching them," he said.

DS

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Jack apologizes to President Taylor for Hassan's death. She says that it was Hassan's choice to give himself up to the terrorists, but Jack still feels he didn't do enough. Jack exhorts her to continue the peace process. Yet without Hassan and no clear chain of succession in the IRK, Taylor is convinced that the peace process is dead. 

Samir is still alive. The plan is to question him. One of the paramedics tending to Samir surreptitiously injects him with a hypodermic. As the paramedic leaves, he and Renee catch each other's eye. She thinks she recognizes him, but lets him pass. 

President Taylor prepares to address the delegates. Russian delegate Novakovich speaks to IRK delegate Jamot, implying that Jamot must be pleased about Hassan's death because Hassan had Jamot brutally interrogated for no reason. Jamot, containing his anger, says that Hassan was a great leader who temporarily lost his way. Jamot excuses himself, and runs into the President just as she's about to go in and address the delegates. He tells her that if she can spare a moment, he thinks there is a way to save the peace talks. She agrees to hear him out. 

Novakovich speaks with the fake EMT named Pavel, who reports that Samir will be dead within 30 minutes; everybody else who could identify them is already dead. However, Pavel recognized Renee. He was working with Vladimir at the same time she was, and she disappeared just before the arrest of Vladimir's crew. He is having the taxi that's carrying Renee and Jack tailed. 

President Taylor and Jamot meet with Dalia. At Jamot's suggestion, they ask her to succeed Hassan as President of the IRK. She is popular at home and shares Hassan's ideals. Dalia protests that she's not a politican, but is ultimately persuaded to take her late husband's place at the peace conference. Taylor gives Tim Woods the go-ahead to implement the changes they discussed. 

Tim calls Chloe and informs her that, based on the transcripts of today's events, Hastings is being removed as head of CTU. He gives Chloe temporary command. Chloe protests, but Tim says the decision has already been made. Hastings is being informed even as they speak. When they hang up, Chloe goes to Hastings' office and says she doesn't think it's fair for them to blame him for everything that went wrong. Yet Hastings accepts responsibility for all of CTU's successes and failures under his command. He's the one who recruited Dana, after all. After an awkward moment, he gets down to business. They need to review protocols. No more time to waste. 

At Jack's apartment, Renee tells Jack she won't hold him to any promises he made to her in the heat of the moment. Jack cuts her off with a kiss. In the apartment directly across the street, an elderly man is shot and killed by Pavel, who has broken into the apartment. He takes out a rifle and aims across the street at Jack and Renee, who are making love. 

Novakovich meets with President Taylor, and tells her that Russia will be pulling out of the peace agreement. He is unimpressed with her plan to move forward on Dalia's authority, even though the IRK is about to install her as provisional president. Taylor again accuses him of having no interest in the peace process, and asks whether she needs to take this up with President Suvarov. Novakovich insists he has full authority. 

President Taylor visits a recovering Ethan Kanin, and recoils when he says that the only hope of getting Moscow's endorsement is former President Charles Logan. He may be a criminal, but he was pardoned by President Daniels. He has a special relationship with the Russians, and he's in town right now on a speaking engagement. 

Hastings says his farewells to the CTU staff, and he and Chloe exchange words of respect and support. As he leaves, Chloe inherits her first crisis: Samir is going into cardiac arrest. Cole says he was with Samir the whole time, all the way from the scene. Yet what about on the scene, Chloe wonders. She orders a complete toxicology panel. 

Kayla is horrified to find that her mother has agreed to assume the Presidency. She worries that Dalia will be killed. Dalia tells her that the decision was hers to make, and she needs Kayla to help her to be strong. 

President Taylor meets with President Logan. She doesn't trust him one bit, and orders his assistant out of the room. Logan is sure he can get the Russians to change their minds because he will be able to exercise some leverage. He refuses to elaborate, saying only that no laws will be broken and it won't tarnish her Presidency. In exchange, Logan wants her public acknowledgement of his help and to be present at the signing. Taylor angrily accuses Logan of only being interested in repairing his reputation. Logan says that she wouldn't have called him unless she was out of options. They can dwell on the past or he can let him help her. She reluctantly agrees, and he asks to meet with Novakovich. "God help you if you make me regret this," Taylor warns him. 

Back at Jack's place, Renee, wrapped in a sheet, lounges in bed. Jack gets up from bed for a drink of water. As Pavel continues to watch Renee in his scope, Jack's phone rings. Jack tells Renee to ignore it, but she answers anyway. It's Chloe, who says that Samir was murdered; the toxicology report showed an unidentified toxin in his blood. Renee remembers the EMT, and finally realizes she recognized him from when she was infiltrating the Red Square mob. She asks for the old surveillance files so she can identify him. 

As Renee leaves the bedroom to tell Jack this update, a shot rings out. Renee is hit and drops to the floor. Jack scrambles over to her, dodging Pavel's bullets, then grabs the phone. He tells Chloe to have a trauma team ready at St. Andrew's hospital. Jack takes Renee in his arms and sprints across his apartment, just ahead of Pavel's gunshots. Jack manages to bundle Renee and himself into a taxi, and they pull away before Pavel can get off a shot. The cabbie drives crazily, dodging and screeching around traffic at Jack's behest. 

The taxi arrives at the hospital, and Renee is rushed into surgery while Jack waits outside the OR. Chloe calls to check up, and Jack reports that Renee is not in good shape. Chloe says the shooter got away. She also tells Jack about Samir's death and the EMT that Renee recognized. Suddenly, the surgical team exits, looking grim. Jack puts down the phone as the surgeon tells him he's sorry, but Renee didn't make it. Jack, devastated and beginning to break down, approaches Renee's body. He gives her one last kiss, then collapses into tears, sobbing in rage and grief.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Kiefer Sutherland has revealed that he has a sex scene in an upcoming episode of 24.
> 
> Bang Showbiz reports that Sutherland's character Jack Bauer will romance investigating officer Renee Walker, played by Annie Wersching.
> 
> "It's the only intimate scene Jack's ever had," Sutherland explained.
> 
> However, Sutherland also hinted that the couple will face problems as a result of the fling.
> 
> "Somebody's watching them," he said.
> ...


Never mind that you missed out the most important news  Chloe is in charge of CTU  :Cheer:

----------


## Abigail

Kath, how many episodes of season 8 have aired? I'm in the process of "acquiring" them and I'm up to episode 7, not sure what time that is.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Abigail we are now at 8am in the uk two hours behind the USA.  We only have 8 more hours left as it began at 4pm.

----------

Abigail (20-04-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Grieving and dazed, Jack becomes further wounded when he realizes that he cannot answer the nurse's questions about how to contact Renee's next of kin. As Renee's body is taken away, the nurse gives Jack some clean clothes to replace the blood-stained ones he's wearing. Jack slowly staggers back into the hospital corridor and sits, putting his head in his hands. It's a rare moment to himself, sagging under the weight of what's happened. But the moment is soon cut short, as his phone rings. It's Chloe. An enraged Jack demands to find out who shot Renee, promising her he won't compromise their investigation. All Chloe knows is that it is somebody from Red Square, so it must be Bazheav's mob. Bazheav is being arraigned right now in the Federal Court downtown. 

Ethan Kanin arrives at the UN in defiance of his doctor's orders for bed rest. He figured he would have to convince President Taylor to speak with Logan, and he is surprised to find that she has already done so. Yet Ethan is horrified to find that the President has no idea what leverage Logan has over the Russians. 

Meanwhile, Logan meets with Novakovich and says that they both know that Hassan's opposition had outside help from the Russian government, chiefly Novakovich himself. Logan is heading back to the UN to meet with President Taylor. Either Logan can tell her that Russia is back at the table for the peace conference, or he can tell her the truth about Russia's involvement with Hassan's assassination. 

Jack arrives at the courthouse just in time to see Bazhaev denied bail. Jack gets five minutes to talk to Bazhaev and threatens to kill his family if he doesn't tell him who shot Renee. Bazhaev knows that they will kill his family either way. Jack gives his word to get them witness protection if Bazhaev cooperates. Bazhaev informs him that Red Square no longer exists. The order came from Moscow. He doesn't know who exactly gave the order. Everything was arranged by their plant at CTU -- Dana Walsh. 

President Taylor lets Logan know that Novakovich gave her notice that Russia was coming back to the table to sign the peace treaty. She credits Logan with the success. Ethan Kanin asks what Logan said to Novakovich, but Logan refuses to say, per his deal with Taylor. 

Jack calls Chloe to arrange the witness protection for Bazhaev's family. He also wants to talk to Dana because she is Moscow's spy. Chloe worries what Jack might do, so she asks Cole to be there when Jack questions Dana. 

Jack arrives at CTU. Chloe apologizes for the need to keep the cameras on. Jack says if he was going to kill Dana then she'd already be dead. As Chloe and Cole watch from the monitor, Jack asks Dana about Renee's murder. Dana refuses to talk. Jack roughs her up, but before it goes so far that Cole needs to intervene, Dana agrees to give them names all the way to the top. She can also provide proof, but she first demands her immunity deal signed by the President reinstated. She will be dead without it. Dana also wants witness protection, relocation abroad, and enough money to live in comfort. Jack growls that if she lies to him, he will find her. 

Logan's aide, Pillar, gets a call from a contact at the Justice Department telling him that Bazhaev talked to Jack. They can't let Jack interrogate Dana, especially since he seems to have a personal stake. Pillar says that Logan may need to ask the President to intervene. Logan is aghast. He cannot tell the President the truth, but he has no choice. "Bauer torpedoed my Presidency," Logan says. "Tried to ruin me. Almost did. There is no way I'm going to let that happen again." 

At the UN, Taylor tells Dalia that the delegates have voted unanimously to accept her as the IRK's representative. Dalia says her government will vote within the hour to confirm her appointment as interim President. 

Logan arrives at the UN to speak with President Taylor and Ethan. He tells them that Jack is out of control and needs to be stopped. When pressed, he reveals what he has known all along about the Russian involvement with Hassan's assassination and the nuclear threat. The President and Ethan are outraged. Taylor asks if he could have prevented anything that happened today, but Logan says the information only came to him recently via a source he won't reveal. The source has no proof and they could plausibly deny even knowing him. Logan is sure that if Jack brings the Russian involvement into the open, the peace process will be dead. Ethan Kanin says that it doesn't matter because they can broker a better peace later, with honest partners. Logan says it's now or never. 

Jack calls the President about Dana's immunity agreement. Taylor says she'll have to call him back. Ethan tells her that there's no choice here, Yet Taylor says there is a choice, and only she can make it. She is going to CTU to talk to Jack. 

Chloe tells Jack that CTU can take it from here. He doesn't need to do this to himself. Jack says that he needs to see this through. The President arrives and makes a speech to the staff, thanking them for their hard work and exhorting them to keep it up. Then she meets privately with Jack. Taylor asks him to stand down, apologizing for even asking him to make such a hard choice. She won't be giving Dana immunity. Jack wants justice, but the President wants the peace process to be protected. Jack doesn't think they can trust the Russians, and asks if Dalia knows she's signing a treaty with the people responsible for her husband's murder. "That's enough," snaps the President. The peace treaty is for the greater good and her decision is final. Jack will be taken to McGuire Air Force Base to be debriefed. "You're locking me down," breathes Jack, pained and saddened. 

Jack is escorted out of CTU by a pair of Secret Service agents. As Chloe watches him go, the President asks Chloe to have Dana locked down. Nobody will have access to her without President Taylor's express permission. Taylor says that Dana won't be getting immunity because she is a sociopath who will say anything. The President doesn't want the peace process derailed by unfounded allegations. There's going to be a press conference in two hours to present Dalia Hassan as the new leader of the IRK, and Taylor asks Chloe to make sure that the security there is airtight. Taylor notes that Tim Woods always spoke highly of Chloe, and he insisted she be the one to take over from Hastings at CTU. President Taylor says that it was a pleasure to finally meet her, and Chloe tersely acknowledges with a "Thank you." The President hesitates for an awkward moment, but when it becomes clear that Chloe isn't going to say anything further, she takes her leave. 

Chloe orders Cole to the UN to head up the security there. Meanwhile, at CTU's helipad, Jack is escorted by Agent Winnick, who respects Jack and is sorry that they had to meet under these circumstances. As they approach the helicopter, Jack grabs Winnick's gun and tells him to order his men to drop their weapons. Chloe, watching on a security monitor, orders all security to the helipad. Yet it's too late. Jack has stolen the helicopter and heads west over Manhattan towards the UN. Chloe has Winnick contact the FAA and the Air Force. They are to intercept the helicopter and force it down.

----------


## Abigail

Thanks Kath, looks like I need to do a bit more searching to find the episodes between 11pm and 10am. 

I'm loving the tension between Jack and Renee  :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

Bob Gunton has claimed that future episodes of 24 will be "earth-shaking".

However, Gunton, who plays Ethan Kanin in the show, refused to reveal details of the plot developments.

"All I can say is there are more shocks to come," he told On The Red Carpet. 

"There was a big one last Monday. It was a shock for us too. But there are some really earth-shaking ones coming up."

He added: "Basically we shoot two at a time, so I never know more than the next two scripts. But we've wrapped now, so I do know where things go. But I'm not going to tell you, or your audience either."

Gunton also admitted that he does not expect to star in the upcoming 24 movie because it will be set in Europe.

"I hope they do make a movie because I think the character is indelible and powerful," he said. "I think most of [the fans] are sad that it's wrapping up now. But I think better to do so now than for somebody to come back and go, 'Gee, I remember when it was really good'. And I think the writers are ready to move on to something else too. But I hate to see it go because it's been a great gig for an actor to do."

----------


## Abigail

I'm so glad I don't read spoilers, it makes the show so much better when I don't know who is going to die or be revealed as a traitor. 

Just watched 7-8am and I'm so sad  :Sad:  I loved Omar, he's one of the best characters throughout the entire history. I did think his death was rather gruesome though for just before 10pm. The silent clock was a good idea to recognise him as a brilliant character.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How grafit was the beheading. That was some womb and the way Jack had to level his head back on.  It was just spine-chilling.  There's plenty more tears to come. Abigail.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Even with CTU, the Air Force and NYPD in pursuit of him, Jack manages to get away in the stolen helicopter. He lands at a helipad on the Cooper Building, then escapes on foot. Chloe realizes that Jack is going to try to find Dana Walsh, and she asks Cole to lead the search team. 
Ethan Kanin, believing that the truth will come out one way or another, advises the President to save her administration by coming clean about the Russians' involvement, even if it means the end of the peace accord. Reluctantly, she asks him to prepare a statement about a U.S. withdrawal from the talks. 

Logan presents the President with an alternative to granting Dana immunity, which would make her confession part of the public record: keep the truth from ever coming out by classifying Dana as an enemy combatant. Then hire a private security firm he has standing by to incarcerate her in a private facility and torture her until she gives up the information, off the public record. 
President Taylor lets Chloe know that a Mark Blesdoe from a private security firm is coming to take Dana to a safe house. She asks Logan to have his men use non-coercive interrogation on Dana. 

Jack buys several disposable cell phones. He calls Chloe and tells her the President is lying, and asks for her help in locating Dana. Chloe hesitates, but ultimately tells Jack that Dana's being transferred. Jack wants the address, then hangs up and throws away the phone. Using another phone, he calls ex-military friend Jim Ricker who owes him a favor. He'll be at Ricker's place in ten minutes, and he needs weapons and other equipment. 
Bledsoe arrives at CTU. Logan's aide, Pillar, tells Bledsoe to hand Dana back to CTU once they've extracted the information. However, Bledsoe says this is a cleanup mission; it'd be better if they killed Dana and made it look like it happened while she tried to escape. Pillar is uncomfortable with that option, but says he will discuss it with "the client." 
Bledsoe meets up with Chloe, who asks where Dana will be held. When Bledsoe won't disclose the location, Chloe claims she needs to see the Presidential Order before she can turn Dana over. While she has Bledsoe's PDA, she surreptitiously uses a mini-USB drive to copy its contents. 

As Dana is handed over to Bledsoe, she begs Chloe not to let them do this because they'll kill her. Chloe remains silent as Dana is dragged away. She then examines the data on the USB drive and gets the address where Dana is being transferred to. She notifies Cole that Jack called and she very nearly helped him. However, she's under a Presidential Order, and furthermore, she doesn't think that Jack is thinking clearly. She tells Cole to bring Jack in before he gets himself killed. 
Jack arrives at Ricker's place, which is festooned with security cameras. Ricker has the promised equipment: weapons, ammo, communication gear, binoculars and more. Ricker thinks they're now even, but Jack says he'll let him know when they're even. Jack tells him to stay put as he might need him again. 

Jack calls Chloe, who implores him to turn himself in. Jack asks if she's going to give him the address or not. Chloe hesitates...then gives Jack a false address ten minutes away. At the address in question, Cole is briefing a team of CTU agents on Jack's capture. He hopes to grab Jack by surprise before he has the chance to fight back. Chloe asks Cole to use non-lethal force, but Cole says he can't tell his men not to defend themselves. 
Kanin is so horrified and troubled by President Taylor's decision to go along with Logan's plan that he plans to submit his resignation. He will say it's for health reasons; he's here against doctor's orders anyway. Taylor implores him not to abandon her, but he says he needs to follow his conscience. "You've got Charles Logan now. There's only room for one of us." 
At the UN, Dalia and Jamot go over her speech. Her hand is shaking. She is worried that she will be accused of grabbing for power and exploiting her husband's death. Kayla enters, and suggests she remember what her father always said: "The best way to dispel public misperception is to address it directly." Kayla apologies for being selfish earlier, but now she is here for her mother. 

Jack arrives at the trap set by Chloe and Cole. He calls Chloe to notify her that he has arrived, and Chloe tips off Cole. Hiding behind a bank of parked trucks, Jack slings a large automatic rifle over his shoulder and stashes the rest of the equipment under a truck. He enters the building and gets the drop on one of the CTU agents, holding him at gunpoint as Cole and the other agents rush in. They all surrender their weapons to Jack. 
Cole wonders how Jack figured out that it was a trap. "I know Chloe," he says. He has Cole report to Chloe that a caught Jack is being brought in. "I know I should feel relieved," says Chloe, "But I just feel worse." Cole asks what Jack is planning to do, but Jack angrily cuts him off, shouting to just do as he says. 

Jack sits down with Cole in the next room and tells him he only risked coming here because he knew Chloe would send him. He wants Cole's help to gain access to Dana. Cole wonders how Jack can be sure that the President is lying. Jack says she told him to his face. Jack notes that Cole's hands aren't clean - he aided Dana, the Russians got the nuclear materials because of that, and they killed Hassan as well as four of his men. This is Cole's chance to make the people responsible accountable. Jack gives Cole a gun. "It's your call." Cole hesitates then takes the gun, confessing that Dana is in a safe house a few miles away. They leave, pretending for the benefit of the bound agents that Jack is taking Cole hostage. 
A terrified Dana is led by Bledsoe and his men into a warehouse full of various implements of torture. When Dana claims she has no evidence to give them, Bledsoe orders her strapped down. 
At the UN, Kanin confronts Logan, accusing him of maneuvering the President into a corner. There's too much blood on this treaty. Logan says that every treaty ever signed had blood on it, but Kanin says not like this. Kanin comments that Taylor isn't like Logan, but Logan says she's finally got some teeth. Kanin, outraged, tells Logan that if Taylor suffers, he'll come after him. Logan is unfazed by the threat. 
The press conference begins. President Taylor, in introducing Dalia as the new IRK head, conveys that sometimes the pursuit of peace comes with a stark price. As she speaks of Hassan's assassination, we see Dana being strapped down and waterboarded. As Taylor says that peace must prevail, no matter what the cost, she spies Kanin watching her speech from the back of the room. Kanin, saddened, turns away and leaves. The President is momentarily thrown, but continues her speech. As she brings Dalia to the podium, Novakovich, the Russian emissary, watches disapprovingly while the President tries to mask her troubled expression.

----------


## Perdita

Kiefer Sutherland has admitted that the end of 24 took him by surprise.

Sutherland, who plays Jack Bauer, explained that he did not realise he had filmed his final scene in the cancelled show until someone told him.

"We had months to prepare for that last day and I'd thought of what I wanted to say," he told Zap2It.

"We're usually running-and-gunning so fast it's like, 'We've gotta move on!'. Since we knew it was almost the last scene, though, we were doing extra coverage of my feet, my elbows, my hands... we were making up shots, just to have the next one not be 'the one'."

He continued: "I thought there was still one shot left. Just as I walked out on the stairs for it, they said, 'Ladies and gentlemen, that is a show wrap'. It kind of caught me off-guard, but I figured, 'Well, I'd better say something'. It was going to be short, because there was nothing you could say to explain how much all of this meant."

Sutherland added that he struggled with his goodbye speech, explaining: "[I] caught the eye of our key gaffer and our key camera operator, and my voice started to go. Then my lips started to go, and I had to look down at my own feet."

The actor also revealed that he wants to work on roles which are different from Jack Bauer in the near future.

"My immediate instinct is, 'You can't pick up a gun and chase anybody for a while'," he said. "Not unless you're playing Jack Bauer in 24, anyway. That would just be too odd... almost icky."

The series finale of 24 is scheduled to air on May 24 on Fox

----------


## tammyy2j

The May 24 series finale will find Jack squaring off against his most formidable adversary yet: Chloe! “Chloe and Jack are in a real face-off,” reveals executive producer Howard Gordon. “And Chloe has to decide between her duty [as head of CTU] and her friendship and allegiance to Jack. Their relationship gets put to the test in a way it’s never been tested before. It’s a collision course that culminates in the finale. It’s about as hairy a confrontation as you can possibly imagine, and it’s a nearly lethal one.” Playing those scenes was “really fun” and “very emotional,” says Mary Lynn Rajskub. “[It's] kind of crazy…what happens between Jack and Chloe. I’ve never done anything like that.”

----------


## tammyy2j

24 (May 24, Fox) 

As 24's clock runs out, Jack Bauer is forced to take matters into his own hands one last time. Eriq La Salle guest-stars as the charming UN Secretary General, who may have a part to play in President Taylor's world-changing plan. Executive producer Howard Gordon and star Kiefer Sutherland have promised a definitive end for Jack, but with a feature-length movie reportedly already in the works, we aren't too worried about him.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dalia Hassan addresses the world, thanking a visibly discomfited President Taylor for her integrity and moral courage. As Logan watches on TV, Pillar reports that Dana isn't cooperating, and that Blesdoe wanted confirmation on how to deal with Dana afterwards. Logan confirms that they're all committed to the same outcome, "not that I have any idea what you're talking about, do you understand?" 

As Dana is waterboarded, Jack and Cole arrive outside the location where she's being held. Jack plans to cut a deal with Dana in exchange for the evidence. Chloe calls Cole, who continues the subterfuge as Chloe says she's never seen Jack like this before. Chloe asks Cole to make sure the psych officer is the first person Jack sees when Cole brings him in. 

Jack and Cole go through the roof to get into the building, taking out the first team they encounter then using a stolen comm unit to lure the rest of security onto the roof. Jack breaks into the command station and gets Dana's location at gunpoint. He and Cole burst into the room where Dana is being tortured. Blesdoe grabs Dana and holds a gun to her head. He thinks Jack won't shoot; it's too risky... but Jack shoots him right in the forehead, shocking Cole. Using a stun grenade as cover, Jack and Cole make their escape with Dana. 

Arlo informs Chloe that Agent Greer called and reported that Jack escaped and took Cole hostage. Chloe puts out an APB for Jack and informs the White House. Meanwhile, Jack demands from Dana the video file that implicates the Russian officials responsible for Renee's death. He can't offer her immunity, but he can offer to let her go. Dana doesn't believe him, so Jack pulls over and holds Dana at gunpoint, giving her three seconds to say the location of the file. Dana gives in; it's in a safe deposit box in her name. Dana turns to Cole and tells him that Jack is after revenge, not justice. She thinks he will kill everybody on that list, one by one, starting with her. Jack tells an increasingly torn Cole that Dana is just trying to get into his head. Jack only wanted Dana to think he'd pull the trigger. Cole continues to go along with Jack, but a seed of doubt has been planted. 

Reporters grill Dalia about whether her new leadership position will be accepted by the people of the IRK. Tim Woods passes a note to the President, who read it and pales. She leaves the dais and meets with him privately. Not only has Jack escaped and captured Dana, but Logan is insisting on speaking to President Taylor immediately. She berates him for losing Jack; he assured her that Dana would be more secure in the hands of his private contractors. The President suddenly realizes she's on speakerphone and demands that Logan pick up the damn phone. Logan says he has a solution: appoint his aide, Pillar, to CTU and have him lead the manhunt for Jack. Taylor reluctantly gives her assent for an operational exchange, but that's it. She hangs up on him. Yet Logan pretends, for Pillar's benefit, that the arrangement is more cordial than it is. He tells Pillar to leave for CTU then meets with Novakovich and his attachÃÂ©, Pavel. He asks Novakovich to have Jack killed. Pillar will feed him information about Jack's whereabouts from CTU over an untraceable phone. 

Jack, Cole and Dana arrive at the bank. As Jack stands sentry in the lobby, Cole takes Dana into the bank. Dana desperately tries again to convince Cole that Jack's out for revenge, not justice, and would have pulled the trigger. 

Pillar arrives at CTU along with his aide, Eden. Chloe questions why he's there. He says he's under Presidential orders, and it's time to stop treating Jack with kid gloves. As he takes command of the search for Jack, he countermands Chloe's order to use non-lethal force. Jack is armed and dangerous. The level of force to use against him is now unrestricted. 

At the bank, Brian - a high school friend of Cole's - leaves Dana and Cole in a viewing room as he goes to get the safe deposit box. Dana tries to play on Cole's emotions again, and says she was going to use the video file as leverage to force the Russians off so they could be together. Brian brings the box and leaves again. Cole orders Dana away from it. He opens the box himself, to find a memory card... and a silenced gun. Cole shakes his head ruefully and takes the gun, but concealed under the gun is a device with a flash-bang charge, activated by the moving of the gun. There is a searing white light and a pop of sound. Dana uses the sudden distraction to knock Cole out with a chair and grab the gun. Brian hears the noise and rushes in. Dana shoots him dead. 

Dana secretly puts the video card in her back pocket, then picks up the phone and calls 911. In a breathless, scared tone, she says there's a man at the front door that she's seen on the news, and she thinks he has a gun. "Oh my god, he's looking in my direction," she says, then hangs up. Dana regards the unconscious Cole, strokes his cheek tenderly, and exits the room. 

At CTU, Pillar gets confirmation of Jack's location at the bank. The NYPD is dispatched to arrest him. Pillar calls Pavel and tells him that the NYPD will get there first; he'll have to take Jack out in custody. However, when the police arrive, Jack manages to escape, first taking one cop at gunpoint, then disarming his partner. With a sincere whisper of "Sorry," Jack shoots the officer in the foot, then pushes the first cop away and doing likewise. He takes their ammo. 

As Jack runs after Dana, he shouts at passerby to call an ambulance; there are two policemen down. He pursues Dana through the streets to a construction site. Jack tricks her into using her last bullets by throwing his jacket around the corner where she's hiding. He corners her and asks if she killed Cole. "I could never do that," she breathes. Jack demands the evidence. Dana says they can still make a deal, but Jack isn't having it. He has her take the video card out and put it slowly on the floor. He then walks right up to her, his gun still trained on her. "Is there anything I can do?" Dana asks. "Nothing," says Jack, his face creased with pain and sorrow. And then, he shoots Dana, point blank. As she goes down, he empties more bullets into her with the force of revenge. Jack takes the video card, his eyes hard, cold and dead.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The NYPD finds Dana's body and takes Cole into custody. He identifies her. At the request of Jason Pillar, the NYPD prepares to send Cole to CTU for questioning. Meanwhile, in a cab, Jack watches the video he killed Dana for. It shows her talking with a Russian and planning Hassan's death. Jack uploads the file to Jim Ricker and asks him to identify the man in the video. 

Pillar has CTU devote their full attention to capturing Jack. Chloe questions why Dana took Jack to the bank if there was no evidence for her to give to him. When Pillar dismisses her concerns, Chloe confides in Arlo that she thinks something's not right. Arlo won't listen. 

Jack arrives at Ricker's. Ricker says that Jack is all over the police scanners, and he insists Jack tell him what's going on before he helps him. Jack explains about the cover-up, but Jim knows Jack's not being completely straight with him. Jack finally admits the truth: he's looking to make those responsible for Renee's death pay. This is good enough for Jim, who tells Jack that the man in the video is Pavel Tokarev. He doesn't know where Pavel is, just that he entered the U.S. a month ago with a diplomatic visa. Jack knows who can help him find Pavel: Meredith Reed, the journalist and former lover of President Hassan. 

Jack calls Meredith, who just wrote a glowing profile of Hassan for her paper, and tells her he needs her help to expose the truth about Hassan's murderers. Jack reminds Meredith that he helped clear her name yesterday, and he asks her to meet him at a coffee stand at Turner's department store in twenty minutes. 

Back at CTU, Pillar interrogates Cole, and point out that they've both been soldiers, and a soldier's duty is to obey the President. Cole just says that Pillar must be part of the cover-up. Eden calls Pillar and says they may have a line on Jack. As Cole is taken to holding, Eden tells Pillar that Arlo found a phone call to Meredith Reed featuring such keywords as Hassan, Russian government and Jack Bauer. Pillar has Arlo send the intercept to Eden's station. Arlo says he can handle it himself, but Pillar insists that Eden be in control of the search. 

Pillar plays the conversation between Jack and Meredith for Logan and Novakovich. He says he's dispatched the Russian ops team to the department store while deploying NYPD away from there. It's the perfect opportunity to get rid of both Jack and the evidence. Logan wants to personally stay on top of things and asks Novakovich for Pavel's phone number. 

Pillar sees Chloe staring up into his office and has Eden turn the windows opaque. Chloe voices her concerns to Arlo. The call must be from Jack. If it's not from Jack, why is Pillar being so secretive? Pillar just made three calls she can't trace, and the intercepted phone conversation was downloaded behind heavy firewalls. If the conversation was nothing, why hide it? If it's Jack, why aren't CTU and NYPD being deployed to capture him? Pillar and Eden must be part of the cover-up, and they're planning on taking Jack out. She needs Arlo's help, and he is finally persuaded. 

Arlo is able to make a 90 second loop in the security camera feed so that Chloe can talk to Cole. She goes to his holding room and enters on Arlo's mark. Cole doesn't know where Jack is, and is reluctant to help. Jack killed Dana point blank, unarmed, so he's not interested in the cover-up. Cole is interested in executing everyone involved in Renee's death. There are no good guys here. Maybe it's best, he says, if Jack and Pillar end up killing each other. Chloe says that Jack's her friend, and she does care about exposing the cover-up. Cole finally says he thinks that Jack's working with someone. Somebody must have provided Jack with all that weaponry and equipment he showed up with. Chloe goes to Arlo and asks him to pull up a list of all of Jack's known associates. 

Logan watches a news report about the imminent arrival in New York of Russian President Suvarov. He phones Pavel, who says his team is in place, but there's no sign of Jack yet. He gets orders from Logan to kill Meredith as well as Jack. 

President Taylor is continuing peace negotiations with Dalia Hassan, but she's distracted and worried. An aide brings her a note: Logan wants to see her. Taylor meets with him in the next room and Logan says that Jack's got the evidence. However, they know exactly where he is and he will be "reacquired" soon. Logan also asks Taylor to follow through on her end of their agreement to publicly acknowledge his role in the peace process. Taylor reluctantly promises to have her press secretary make the announcement in time for the one o'clock news. 

At the department store, Pavel, hides in a vent with a rifle. His operatives roam the store's floor in plainclothes. They see Meredith arrive. No Jack yet. Pillar and Eden watch from CTU via the store's security cameras. They spot Jack, but Pavel and his crew can't see him; he's using taller shoppers as cover and keeping his head down. Pillar starts yelling at Pavel that he should have a clean line on Jack. Pavel finally finds Jack and gets him in his sights...but then feels the barrel of a gun on the back of his head. It's Ricker, who forces Pavel to put his gun down. He then radios Jack an all-clear. Jack grabs Meredith. Pillar shouts for all units to take Jack out. Jack throws Meredith behind a clothes rack. Then he quickly takes out all the operatives who are firing at him as shoppers scream in terror. Jack grabs Meredith and runs for the escalator. Pillar realizes that Jack knew it was a trap. They've lost him. Jack and Meredith meet up with Ricker, who has Pavel hostage. They exit the building via a freight elevator. 

Pillar reports the bad news to Logan, and advises him to distance himself from President Taylor now while he still has complete deniability. Logan says it's too late for that; the press release will link Logan to Taylor and the peace process. He's unwilling to ask Taylor to retract it and is confident that Pavel won't talk. He orders Pillar to use CTU's resources to find Jack. Eden is horrified that Logan wants to move forward. 

Pillar leaves to lead a CTU SWAT team in removing all trace of the Russians from the department store, and has Eden tell NYPD to put a two-block perimeter around the store. If they ask why, invoke national security and the White House. 

Arlo has found the security camera footage from the department store, confirming to him and Chloe that Pillar was indeed trying to kill Jack. They can use the footage to try to identify Jack's associate. 

Jack and Ricker take Pavel and Meredith to an empty building. As Pavel's pockets are searched, Meredith, shaking, realizes that Jack used her and she could have been killed. She asks about the evidence and he gives her a tablet; the video is on there. Pavel is tied up. Meredith protests, so Jack has Ricker take her into the next room. With Pavel secured, Jack inspects his sniper rifle. It's the same model as the one that killed Renee. He asks Pavel point blank if he was the one who murdered Renee. "Go to hell," Pavel says calmly. "You first," Jack replies. 

As Meredith watches the video, Jack begins to torture Pavel with a pair of pliers. Jack knows that Pavel could have killed Renee cleanly, but instead he shot her so she'd bleed out slowly and die in agony. He'll do the same to Pavel unless he talks. Pavel screams that he killed Renee himself. Jack begins to beat Pavel savagely. Meredith hears the screams and tells Ricker to stop him. She's got enough to go on with the video. Jack doesn't need to do this. Ricker tells her she's not going anywhere. 

As Pillar shows the NYPD a photo of Jack and tells them to shoot on sight, Jack continues to torture Pavel. First he uses a knife, then a blowtorch. Yet Pavel won't say who gave the order. Jack turns away for a moment, frustrated. He finds Pavel's phone and realizes that the SIM card is missing. Pavel must have swallowed it. Jack takes a knife and cuts a hole in Pavel's belly to retrieve the card. As Pavel dies, Jack cleans the blood off the card, puts it in the phone, and hits redial. His eyes widen as he hears the voice mail message: "You have reached the office of President Charles Logan."

----------


## Perdita

TOUGH telly action hero Kiefer Sutherland has revealed he is a secret fan - of Coronation Street.

Kiefer - Jack Bauer in 24 - has been following the ITV1 soap featuring fellow telly legend Jack Duckworth since he was a boy living in London.

Then when he moved to Canada with his mum in the Seventies he was able to watch it there too.

Kiefer said his love of British telly has continued ever since.

The 43-year-old said: "When I was a kid there was always Coronation Street."

More recently he has been a fan of The Office.

He added: "I love it, but find it very difficult to watch - especially when I see myself in David Brent and think 'I've done that'."

Kiefer also believes he shares attributes with his birthplace.

He said: "What is the phrase you use here... stiff upper lip? I definitely have that."

But it will soon be the end of the road for both Jacks.

Corrie's Jack Duckworth, on The Street since 1979, is to leave in December when the show celebrates 50 years.

Kiefer will be seen in his final episode of 24 on Sky1 on June 6.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0oFeTjf5F

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Logan watches the news, pleased, as the new press secretary announces his role in the peace process. An aide tells him that President Suvarov will be touching down at JFK within the next half-hour. Logan's mood is undercut, however, when Pillar calls with news: Jack, in the company of reporter Meredith Reed, got away with the evidence, and Jack brutally murdered and eviscerated Pavel. Jack's out for blood. 

In a back alley, Ricker tells Jack he'll need to go back to his place to track the number Pavel dialed on his cell phone. As he leaves, Jack tells Meredith the truth about the conspiracy, and that since she was seen with him, she can't go back to her home or office. He also throws away her cell phone. Meredith says she can trust her editor, Gary Klausner. Jack has her arrange to get the evidence to him on a pay phone. After that, she's on her own. 

Dalia is suspicious of President Logan's involvement. She trusts President Taylor, but is still having Jamot try to find out exactly how Logan got the Russians back to the table. 

Logan pulls President Taylor aside and tells her that Jack got away with the evidence. He exhorts her to call Klausner and have Meredith's story killed, under the pretence of national security. Taylor curses him; he's poison. She says the country survived his Presidency, but Logan points out that he inherited his office. She's a popular President, one who is so trusted that she even had her own daughter arrested rather than see justice go unserved. He's sure she'll do what needs to be done. 

At CTU, Arlo shows Chloe the feed from Pillar's team. It is of Pavel's battered body and the gun that killed Renee. Chloe is still going to try to talk Jack down before Pillar's men kill him. Arlo has identified Jack's associate as Jim Ricker, who served with Jack in the Gulf War. However, the records show that Ricker's been dead for seven years. Chloe says they must find him so that they can find Jack. 

Ricker has learned that he's tracing Logan's location and calls Jack, reluctantly giving up the information. He warns Jack that he's crossing a line there's no coming back from. "I wasn't planning on coming back," Jack says. Jack thanks Ricker for his help and tells him he doesn't have to be a part of this anymore. He then steals an SUV. 

President Taylor, who has a headache, orders a reluctant Tim Woods to kill the story. Meanwhile, Meredith calls her editor Klausner with the basics. She arranges to meet him at a diner in fifteen minutes. 

In Logan's limo, he's calmly speaking to Novakovich, who is panicking that Jack will come for him. Logan promises that Jack will never find him. However, Jack, suited up in full-body armor, arrives as Logan's limo enters the Park Avenue tunnel. Jack shoots out the tire of a cab, bringing traffic to a halt, and boxing Logan in. Logan, terrified, realizes that Jack is coming for him. Logan's Secret Service agents are unable to stop Jack, who slowly advances, while commuters flee in terror. Jack climbs onto the hood and begins firing at the bullet-proof windshield. The heavy artillery he got from Ricker allows him to crack the glass enough to make a small hole. He drops a canister of tear gas into the limo, forcing Logan to leave the vehicle. Jack takes Logan hostage, a gun to his head, threatening to kill him right here if he doesn't start moving. 

As Chloe and Arlo figure out where Ricker's been living, they hear that Jack's kidnapped Logan. Chloe asks Arlo to patch into Pillar and Eden's phone calls. As Pillar's men track Jack, Pillar reminds them to shoot to kill. 

Jack takes Logan to an empty utility room. Faced with a rageful Jack, a sweating, terrified Logan confesses everything. He protests his innocence in Renee's death; he was brought in afterwards. Logan claims there is no evidence, no complete list of names of everyone involved in the Russian plot to kill Hassan and derail the peace process. Logan was bluffing, and it worked, but Jack screwed everything up. With a gun to his chest and five seconds to confess, Logan gives up Novakovich's name. Jack then chokes Logan until he passes out, and flees a moment before Pillar and his men arrive and find Logan's unconscious form. 

Back at CTU, Chloe and Arlo listen as Pillar calls Eden and reports what he's found. They need to get Jack before Pillar's men do, but how? All agents are already in the field. Chloe says there's one person they can send. 

Eden demands to know why Chloe has ordered Cole released into her custody. Chloe claims it's because Pillar took away all her resources for security at the UN, and Cole's the one who designed the operation. She needs his help. 

Meredith is waiting at the diner when she gets a call on the diner's phone from Klausner. The FBI arrived before he left and aren't allowing anybody to leave. They say the evidence she has poses a national security risk. Meredith tells him it's a cover-up, and Klausner tells her to protect that evidence. He says he told the FBI he hadn't had any contact with you, but they could be tracing this call. She had better get out of there. As the FBI bang on Klausner's office door, yelling that they told him no communication outside of their presence, he tells Meredith that he'll try to call Ed Sampson at the Justice Department. She needs to lay low until then. 

Chloe orders Cole to find Ricker and get him to tell them where Jack is. Log sheets will show Cole accompanying Chloe to the UN, but she's arranged a separate vehicle for him as well as some weaponry. 

At Novakovich's hotel, his aide Berkov informs him that President Suvarov's plane has touched down. Novakovich has Ivan bring the car around. However, Ivan is waylaid in the garage by Jack, who roughs him up until he tells Jack the suite number where Novakovich is as well as how many guards there are. Ivan doesn't have a keycard, but the guards do. Jack, a shotgun in hand, pistol whips Ivan unconscious then charges at the elevator security guards. Jack gets a keycard, but is stabbed in the side by one of the guards. Jack kills him with his own knife, then enters the elevator, bloody and wounded but still determined. 

Meredith calls Dalia from a hotel phone, but instead reaches Kayla, who doesn't want to speak to her. Meredith says she has information about who is really responsible for her father's death. She gives Kayla the hotel phone's number, but as she hangs up, the FBI arrives to arrest her and seize the video evidence. Tim Woods informs President Taylor of the arrest, and Taylor says that the video is for her eyes only. 

Logan, wearing an oxygen mask and speaking with difficulty as he waits to be taken to the hospital, tells Pillar to warn Novakovich that Jack's coming for him. However, it's too late. The phone is answered by a wounded Berkov -- the only survivor of Jack's assault. Novakovich has been impaled. As Berkov begs for an ambulance, Pillar confirms that Novakovich didn't say anything; Jack arrived with guns blazing and killed him. 

Pillar informs Logan, who calls President Suvarov. It transpires that Suvarov was giving the orders, but Logan assures him that as far as Jack is concerned, the trail ended with Novakovich. Logan tells him not to worry about Jack; every law enforcement agency is looking for him. Besides, he's been wounded. "There is nothing more dangerous than a wounded animal," growls Suvarov. As Logan reassures Suvarov, Jack, standing in an alley, listens in on their conversation via a tiny fiber-optic micro-dot that Jack has hidden in Logan's collar. Jack is recording the conversation. As Logan hangs up, Jack turns the device off and moves on. Jack leaves a large bloodstain on the wall where he was leaning.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Next week will be the last post for 24 spoilers as there is a double episode finale. Then no more 24  :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

The cast of 24 have released hints about the show's final scene.

Speaking to Extra, Kiefer Sutherland, who plays Jack, explained that he will be involved in the closing shot.

"Appropriately, there's a scene between Mary Lynn [Rajskub] and myself," he said. "[Rajskub] plays Chloe."

Rajskub added: "It was a huge honour, a huge honour, to deliver the last line, and I was bawling my eyes out."

Meanwhile, Sutherland also thanked the show's audience, saying: "The fans have been just unbelievably loyal. To all of you out there, thank you from the bottom of my heart."

The series finale of 24 airs Monday at 8/7c on Fox in the US and on Sunday, June 6 at 9pm on Sky1 in the UK.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Season Finale- Part 1

Arlo tells Cole that Jack slaughtered Novakovich and his men, but Chloe still thinks she can talk Jack down. Cole arrives at Ricker's apartment. Ricker's security system alerts him to Cole's arrival and identity, and is waiting with his gun drawn as Cole shoots his way in. However, Cole tells Ricker that Jack will die today if Ricker doesn't help. 

At the UN, a field agent questions Chloe about Cole being put back on the duty roster. Chloe defends her choice. Cole calls and says that Jack's targeting Russian President Suvarov; he's the one who gave the order to kill Renee. Jack has a copy of it. Chloe says they'll need it, as she doesn't think Jack has Dana's evidence any more -- Meredith Reed has been arrested. Jack's recording is the last proof of the cover up. 

Cole thinks they should warn everybody that Jack's going to assassinate Suvarov, but Chloe says that Pillar will get to him first and kill him. Instead, she orders Suvarov's route changed to buy time. 

President Logan calls President Taylor and finally tells her that Jack is seeking retribution and killed Novakovich. Logan also says that Suvarov was involved, which he assures her that Jack can't possibly know about. As a regretful Taylor returns to preparations for the signing ceremony, Pillar gets into his car and calls Eden, who informs him that Jack was badly wounded during his assault on Novakovich. Pillar says they'll find him, hangs up, then hears Jack whisper, "Try looking in the mirror." Jack is in Pillar's back seat. He holds a gun to Pillar's head and orders him to drive to the UN. 

At the UN, Dalia privately presents Taylor with a fountain pen in a box that bears the inscription, "All religions, all this singing, one song, peace be with you." It's from Hassan; he had intended to present it to Taylor for signing the peace agreement. Taylor can barely speak, moved and torn up by guilt. As she leaves, Kayla approaches and tells her mother about Meredith Reed's call, and that she said that Hassan's killers were helped by the Russians. Meredith wouldn't have called Dalia over a rumor. Dalia agrees to call her back. 

Cole arrives at the CTU mobile unit outside the UN, and Chloe tells him that if they get the recording from Jack, they're going to release it to every media outlet in the world. The President won't be able to suppress it. As Cole is put in charge of Suvarov's security detail, Jack has Pillar park in the Hart Building across the street from the UN, which has already been emptied out by CTU's security teams. 

In the empty parking garage, Jack forces Pillar out of the car. Pillar realizes that Jack's planning to shoot Suvarov while he's making his statement, but he won't be on the podium for another hour. Jack won't make it that long, the way he's bleeding. "That's why you're going to stitch me up," says Jack, who forces Pillar to do so at gunpoint. As he operates, Pillar asks Jack why he's doing this. In the past, Jack's always had a reason for going outside the system. Jack says that everyone he's killed today had a hand in Hassan's death, and the peace agreement is an agreement between liars and murderers. Who made Jack judge and jury? President Taylor, answers Jack, when she covered up the truth. 

Pillar finishes, and Jack tells him to turn around and get on his knees. Pillar realizes that Jack's going to kill him. He begs for mercy, beginning to cry. He has a wife and children. This makes Jack hesitate. After a moment, he savagely pistol whips Pillar. Then Jack screams with rage and pain at what he's become. 

Dalia cannot reach Meredith, so she goes to see President Taylor and tells her that she has heard that the Russians were involved in her husband's murder, and she needs Taylor's help to find Meredith to figure out if the allegations are true. Taylor says she'll do the best she can in the time they have, but Dalia makes herself clear: until she is convinced the allegations are false, she will absolutely not sign the peace agreement. Taylor is forced to confess that she had Meredith arrested, and Dalia realizes that the allegations are indeed true...and that Taylor knew all along. 

President Taylor says that this agreement is what Hassan worked so hard for, but Dalia rounds on her, enraged. "How dare you invoke my husband. He never would have stood for this!" She says she plans to demand Meredith's release, and the disclosure of whatever evidence she's hiding. However, Taylor says that Dalia will sign the peace agreement, because if she doesn't, Taylor will order her administration to release evidence that IRK intelligence agents attempted to detonate a nuclear device in New York today. Taylor will use that as justification for all-out war on the IRK. Her country won't recover for decades. Dalia is horrified, but she does not respond to the ultimatum. Without giving an answer, she leaves the President's suite, slamming the door behind her. 

Jack breaks into a utility room in the Hart Building with an overlook of the podium and begins assembling his rifle. Meanwhile, Dalia consults with Jamot, who doesn't see a way out of the President's threat. They will have to sign. An aide informs them that Suvarov is about to arrive. 

Chloe tells Cole that Jack's inside the perimeter. He nearly managed to avoid the security cameras, but his reflection was seen in a vending machine. Chloe insists on going alone to talk to him. If she doesn't return in 20 minutes, then Cole should put out an alert. 

Back in the utility room, Jack begins recording a final message addressed to his daughter, Kim. "As long as I can remember, every time I've had to talk to you, it seems that for one reason or another I've started out by telling you how sorry I am. I'm not gonna do that to you now. You're going to hear a lot of stories about what I've done today. Some of them may even be true. But no one, and I mean no one, can tell you why I did what I did except for me. A lot of good people died today. Not just President Hassan. Officers from CTU, members of other law enforcement agencies... Renee Walker. Who I was very close to." 

Suvarov arrives at the UN. Dalia is stone-faced as Suvarov says how much he admired her husband. They head upstairs to the press conference, where the UN Secretary General, with Taylor, Dalia and Suvarov behind him, talks of ushering in a new era of transparency, honesty and trust. 

Cole asks Agent Burke to deploy a ten-man squad outside the Hart. Meanwhile, Chloe, uneasily wielding a gun given to her by Cole, finds the room where Jack is hiding. Jack gets the drop on her and asks who else knows where he is. Just Cole and Arlo, she says. She tells him there has to be another way, and that he's going to be killed. There are standing orders to shoot him on sight. She couldn't let that happen. Jack says she shouldn't have come after him, but she says, "You're my friend. I didn't have a choice."Ã  "Neither do I," says a regretful Jack...then strangles Chloe until she passes out and cuffs her to some piping. 

Jack then takes Pillar's phone and calls Logan, saying that he has him in his sights in his office in the UN building. Jack plays a bit of the recording for him, to prove that he knows of Suvarov's involvement in Renee's death. He tells Logan to call Suvarov and have him meet him right there in that office as soon as the press conference is over. "What am I supposed to tell him?" asks Logan. "Try the truth, for a change. Tell him you've got credible intelligence about a threat to his life." Jack's mouth twitches into a brief smirk.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Season Finale - Part 2

At the UN press conference, President Suvarov announces that the peace agreement will be President Hassan's living memorial. Dalia excuses herself, and Suvarov realizes that President Taylor told Dalia of his complicity in Hassan's death. He wonders what Taylor has said to keep her from breaking off the peace talks. 

Suvarov is interrupted by an urgent call from President Logan, who's still in Jack's sights. Logan tells Suvarov he has information about a leak in Suvarov's camp, so they need to meet alone in his office. 

Chloe wakes up, cuffed to the pipes, and tells Jack that they can use the audio file he recorded to expose the cover up. He doesn't need to do this. Chloe's phone rings. It's Cole, and if she doesn't answer, he'll send in a TAC team. Jack doesn't care. He's going to finish what he started. Meanwhile, Cole sends the TAC team to the Hart Building, confirming their orders to shoot to kill Jack. 

Jack can see Suvarov arrive at Logan's office. Chloe says that Jack will provoke a war with a nuclear power if he kills Suvarov. Is that really what he wants? Would Renee have wanted it? Chloe's words finally reach Jack. He hesitates, and finally puts the gun down. Jack agrees to do it her way, but makes Chloe promise to do exactly what he says. 

Logan, realizing that no gunshot will come, stammers an excuse to an annoyed Suvarov. Jack removes the data card with the recording from the recording device and hands it to Chloe, but she can't get out of the building any more than he can. She only got to him first by bypassing CTU and Pillar. Logan will figure this out soon. The only way to get the audio file back to CTU is to convince Logan she's not working with Jack. Jack uncuffs Chloe and orders her to shoot him. She can't do it. Just as the CTU team is about to burst through the door, Jack shoots himself in the chest and goes down. Chloe tells them Jack drew his gun and she shot him. She stares at Jack's prone body with concern as Agent Burke calls for a medical team. 

Chloe catches Cole up on the plan, and she tries to get to CTU mobile command to upload the file. However, she is detained by Agent Burke, who says that Agent Pillar has been found and ordered her held for debriefing. Meanwhile, Pillar speaks to Logan, who orders him to recover the data card. If Logan goes down, so does Pillar; who knows how much Jack recorded? 

As EMTs work on Jack, Pillar arrives. Burke shows Pillar the empty recording device, and Pillar insists on searching Chloe. He finds nothing. Pillar reluctantly releases Chloe, who was hiding the data card in her phone's battery compartment. As Chloe heads for mobile command, Pillar begins to interrogate Jack. He remains silent. The EMT confirms that Jack is stable enough to be operated on at CTU because the bullet didn't hit any organs or arteries. Pillar, newly suspicious, orders Chloe locked down. Jack whispers something, forcing Pillar to lean in close. Jack savagely bites off part of Pillar's ear. 

At mobile command, Chloe, with Cole watching, has begun to upload the file to Arlo at CTU. However, Burke and a team of agents arrive to arrest them. They stop the upload before it's completed and seize the data card. Chloe and Cole are taken into custody. 

Logan presents the data card to President Taylor, and tells her that Jack's about to be transported to CTU under heavy guard. Jack will never, ever let this go, and no matter where they imprison him, he will always claw his way back. Yet Logan has a plan. Taylor, pained and sorrowful, stays silent, tacitly approving Logan's idea to assassinate Jack. He leaves, and Taylor begins to view the contents of the data card. There is a message from Jack to his daughter Kim where he explains the real reason behind his actions: he believes that the peace accord won't serve the greater good. "A lasting peace cannot simply be political. It has to be born out of trust and honesty and understanding..." This hits Taylor hard. 

Logan and Pillar retire to Logan's office for a celebratory drink as President Taylor heads to the signing of the peace accord. After the Secretary General makes a speech about the agreement that has been negotiated in "good faith," Suvarov is the first to sign. Dalia is next. She hesitates, but ultimately signs her name under his. President Taylor opens the box containing the pen given to her by Dalia on Hassan's behalf. She rests the pen on the paper, but she cannot do it. Taylor slowly and deliberately sheaths the pen, and then turns and presses it into Dalia's palm, saying she cannot accept it. Suvarov urges her to stop what she is about to do, but Taylor is resolute. 

President Taylor returns to the podium and announces to the world that grave crimes have been committed in the run-up to this treaty. Taylor confesses to participating in a conspiracy to hide those crimes, and she will give a more complete statement within the hour. For now, she says, the peace process has come to an end. As Taylor leaves the ceremony, she urgently tells Tim Woods to alert CTU that Jack's medical transport is about to be ambushed. Yet she's too late. Logan's men have already ambushed the transport and taken Jack captive. 

As the Secretary General tells reporters to direct all questions to the White House, the phone rings in Logan's office. Logan says not to answer because he knows it is Taylor calling about Jack, but Pillar says it's all over. They shouldn't add murder to their list of charges. As Pillar answers, Logan cold-cocks him with a paperweight. "This was my last chance," says Logan, "And Bauer took it away." Logan then shoots Pillar through the head. There is a knock; President Taylor, Tim Woods and a retinue of Secret Service agents are at the door. Logan, trapped, holds the gun up to his chin. From outside, Taylor and the others hear a gunshot. The agents break down the door, and Taylor desperately tells Tim that she needs Logan alive. 

Paramedics work on Logan; they think he'll survive, but with severe brain damage. How will they find Jack now? Tim Woods says that CTU's drones can backtrack to the ambush and locate where Jack's been taken. Taylor orders Chloe and Cole released and allowed to locate Jack. Tim's already done so. 

Chloe and Cole return to CTU, where Chloe has Eden arrested. Arlo and Chloe quickly find the van, which is pulling into an empty construction yard. Nantz, the leader of Logan's men, pulls Jack from the van and forces him to his knees. He knows who Jack is and promises to make this quick and clean. Jack attempts to escape, but he's too weak and is quickly overpowered. Jack says he's ready, but just as Nantz is about to pull the trigger, he gets a phone call from President Taylor, ordering him to stand down. Taylor then asks to talk to Jack. As Nantz and his men fall back, Taylor, with Chloe, Cole and Arlo listening in, tells Jack that it's over. She'll be facing the consequences of her action...but he'll have to do the same. 

Sorrowfully, near tears, President Taylor explains to Jack that she wanted the peace treaty so badly that she was willing to betray every principle she ever stood for. She tells him to leave the country while he still has a chance. The Russians will be coming after him, and so will the U.S. government. They don't have a choice. Before hanging up, President Taylor apologizes. 

Jack calls Chloe and makes her promise to keep his family safe and prevent anyone from getting to him through his family. Jack thanks Chloe for all the help she's given him over the years. He hangs up. Chloe, also about to cry, watches Jack on the giant viewscreen as he looks skyward into the satellite camera, seemingly right at her. Jack then begins to run, a fugitive once again. 

"What happened here didn't happen, understand?" says Chloe. She then orders the drone shut down. Jack's fleeing figure fuzzes out, then fades to black.

----------


## Perdita

ACTOR Kiefer Sutherland has revealed he tried to stop saying "Dammit" after a boozy game was based on his 24 catchphrase. 
Show fans would down a shot when his character Jack Bauer uttered it. 

Kiefer, 43, began using it more when he first heard about the game - then realised it could be fatal. 

He said: "I did one I thought would be funny. I said 'Dammit' four or five times but thought, 'That's going to kill somebody'." 

"I actually tried to curtail the 'Dammits'." Kiefer, recently pictured sozzled in London, will utter his last "Dammits" when the Sky One show ends on June 6 after eight series - 193 episodes including a feature-length special. 

The actor admitted he nearly cried as he said a goodbye speech to cast and crew. 

London-born Kiefer said: "I didn't get to finish everything I wanted to say." 

He also said he was a "moron" for thinking the thriller would be a FLOP at first. 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0p0VYMGtN

----------


## Perdita

TIME is running out for Jack Bauer - and fans will find out tomorrow if the agent has cheated death.

After eight series and 192 episodes, the 24 clock hits 00:00:00 for the last time.

By the end, the show will have a total body count of 13,628 - 266 killed by Jack himself.

It doesn't look good for Bauer, played by Kiefer Sutherland.

His final scenes show him with a gun at his head and on an IV drip.

Strangely, in all the shows Jack has never been seen visiting the loo or eating - but he has had sex.

Kiefer said: "At least he has his priorities straight."

Earlier episodes featured Dennis Haysbert as African-American President David Palmer, whose popularity has been credited with helping Barack Obama into the White House.

Fans hope a film will be made.

Until then, they must make do with the final double episode on Sky1 and Sky1 HD at 9pm.

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0pxLWphW1

----------


## Abigail

I've seen the finale. I don't remember him on an IV in the final scene though  :Ponder:   I'm shocked at the body count though - 13k+ is incomprehensible.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

OMG it's all over. Did you see poor Chloe she was heartbroken  at the end. Can't believe I'll have nothing to look forward to next January.

----------


## Trinity

My whole family is gutted that 24 has ended, this was the only show that all four of us watched together religiously.  It is like the end of an era.

At least Alison did the right thing at the end, poor Jack, on the run again with a gsw, stab wound etc etc, and lets not forget the russian torture at the start of the day - how can he still be standing!?!

We all need a friend like Chloe.

----------


## Meh

No more Lost or 24.

Jack torturing the Russian was awesome albeit gruesome. Can't wait for the movie

----------


## Siobhan

> OMG it's all over. Did you see poor Chloe she was heartbroken  at the end. Can't believe I'll have nothing to look forward to next January.


We really need to start a "we miss our US drama" support group.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The torture scenes this year have been some of the best.  24 has left a huge gap in my life that I never thought a tv programme would.  at least I've got the boxsets to keep Jack and Chloe alive for ever.  Hopefully Chloe will be involved in the movie.  She is the only one that Jack can truly rely on.  Watching the final scenes last night I was wishing Chloe just told Jack what the world knows that she loves him, but that would have been so cheesy.

----------


## Perdita

To celebrate the release of the final season of 24 on DVD and Blu-ray, DS are pleased to announce a very special offer!

An exciting 24 event is taking place on Sunday, November 7 at the Soho Hotel in London, and we've got 45 pairs of tickets to give away! Series veteran Mary Lynn Rajskub (Chloe O'Brian) will be in attendance to answer your questions and you'll also get the chance to attend a screening of exclusive DVD extras, including never-before-seen footage that follows what happens to Chloe after the final episode’s climax.

Simply send your names and a contact telephone number to [email protected] by 9.30am on Thursday, November 4 to register for a pair of tickets! For those of you unable to attend, Mary Lynn will also be taking part in a Twitter chat where she'll answer questions from DS forum members and followers. To post a question, visit the official forum thread. This one-off event is a must for any true 24 fan!

24 - Season 8 will be released on DVD and Blu-ray on November 8.


*  Can think of a couple  of people from here who might be interested in this  *

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know I seen this on DS I'm so going to enter

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sutherland 'doesn't want Bauer happy ending'

Kiefer Sutherland has said that he does not want his 24 character Jack Bauer to walk off into a perfect life.

The series finale of the Fox show aired in May and the script of a planned feature film spinoff has reportedly been completed.

Discussing his preferred fate for Bauer with The Independent, Sutherland suggested that he would like him to be killed off after saving the world from a nuclear disaster one last time.

"Do I think he should go off to the countryside and have a perfect life? No!" Sutherland said. "Jack is walking across the street and he gets hit by a car! Wouldn't that be a great ending?" 

Of the decision to stop making the TV show, Sutherland explained: "Even in the second series, people were saying, 'How many bad days can this guy have?' So, creatively, the series had to end for us to go on and make the film."

----------

